# BUENOS AIRES -Street&Urban life-



## Ian

Nice pics.... Buenos Aires was missing from the street/urban life style of thread!!!!!

Few cities in the world can match the vibrancy, the urban feel and nightlife of this metropolis.

Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Amazing..


----------



## Shezan

absolutely stunning


----------



## I(L)WTC

Wow I ♥ my capital.. It's great and beautifull!


----------



## franpunk

Ian said:


> Nice pics.... Buenos Aires was missing from the street/urban life style of thread!!!!!
> 
> Few cities in the world can match the vibrancy, the urban feel and nightlife of this metropolis.
> 
> Keep them coming :cheers:


Yes, It's nice to finally see a thread for BA. 

I'll post some pics later 

:cheers:


----------



## gonzalo_max18

*Thanks you all!

More pics of BA life... :cheers:
*


----------



## rudital2

very nice Bs As I have family there and never went but I have wanted to know.

regards


----------



## FeänorBR

linda cidade


----------



## Karolina.

:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Deanb

do ppl have BBQ outside in parks and open areas in buenos aires?


----------



## tresher

my photos


----------



## tresher




----------



## tresher




----------



## gonzalo_max18

Great tresher!!! I like the first bus. 
Fantastic contrast of two generations of transport, living in perfect harmony.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great updates of Buenos Aires


----------



## franpunk

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Great tresher!!! I like the first bus.
> Fantastic contrast of two generations of transport, living in perfect harmony.


*That's one of the historic trams of the city, there are several of different periods. Now, they are mostly a tourist attraction for locals and tourists in some residential neighborhoods. 
*




> _Buenos Aires, once known as the City of Trams, had one of the most extensive networks in the world with over 857 km (535 mi) of track; most of them were dismantled during the 60’s in favor of bus transportation. _


----------



## gonzalo_max18

^^ Very interesting!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Cool to see the Irish dancers there!


----------



## Dragon-T

Esperamos por mas fotos!


----------



## Divano

*+1*  *Tambien lo mismo*


----------



## Leandrix

tresher said:


> beauty


Creepy.


----------



## gonzalo_max18

^^ Vamos por parte _*Divano*_, este thread es nuevo aun. A medida que vaya obteniendo mas fotos las ire posteando...No se esta excluyendo ni mucho menos discriminanando a ningun tipo de comunidad. Dame tiempo por favor...

Y de mi tierra no me olvido jamas, sino podes ver el hilo que abrí justamente para mostrar que Argentina no es solo Bs As.

Saludos foristas.


----------



## Divano

gonzalo_max18 said:


> ^^ Vamos por parte _*Divano*_, este thread es nuevo aun. A medida que vaya obteniendo mas fotos las ire posteando...No se esta excluyendo ni mucho menos discriminanando a ningun tipo de comunidad. Dame tiempo por favor...
> 
> Y de mi tierra no me olvido jamas, sino podes ver el hilo que abrí justamente para mostrar que Argentina no es solo Bs As.
> 
> Saludos foristas.


Gracias Ahora me quedó claro! y gracias por invitarme al otro..


----------



## SkyCA

Interesante Buenos Aires !! una de las capitales culturales de Latinoamerica.


----------



## tresher

> y tiene algunos restaurants *(Aunque Judios) *muy buenos



que feito sono eso...


----------



## Divano

tresher said:


> que feito sono eso...


Aunque Judios, Asi mismo, Entre Nostros... (Anque Yheudim) porque hay un estricto regimen de admision.

Que feito que despues de todo no sepas pedir disculpas.


----------



## franpunk

Divano, no aclares que oscurece. (y este foro es internacional no creo que deberian hablar tanto en español y de temas re off topic, hablen por PM)

*BTW, people stop talking about jewish food in Spanish... It's very off topic lol.


Anyway, nice pics of your neighborhood tresher. You're always bringing your cam with you don't u?  *


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Thank you all for participating and making this site a beautiful thread. Soon more pictures to post them that we know the beautiful Buenos Aires.

Worth the way....

Regards.


----------



## tresher

parece que quieren reabrir harrods

nice!


----------



## tresher

franpunk said:


> Anyway, nice pics of your neighborhood tresher. You're always bringing your cam with you don't u?  [/B]


my cel phone 5 Mpx!!


----------



## corsario albiceleste

> parece que quieren reabrir harrods


yes, new life for this beautiful and historic building. salu2


----------



## rudital2

hi very good and beautiful photos ... this is the famous Florida Street??

regards


----------



## gonzalo_max18

So it is. Many people, many shops, the street is beautiful.


----------



## franpunk

rudital2 said:


> hi very good and beautiful photos ... this is the famous Florida Street??
> 
> regards


Yes, that's Florida Street, it's the crowdiest street in downtown and in the city... :cheers:


----------



## franpunk

tresher said:


> parece que quieren reabrir harrods
> 
> nice!


*Yes, I can't wait for the reforms in Harrods, they seem nice... 

:cheers:*


----------



## franpunk

tresher said:


> my cel phone 5 Mpx!!


haha now I know why you took and post pics everyday, everywhere you go...

You really use the cam in your cell, I think I took 2 pics in two years with mine. lol. What brand is it?


----------



## mauricio_t86

I like this thread. All the pics posted are very representative of Buenos Aires's urban life, which is pretty buzzy, by the way.
Congrats *gonzalo_max18*


----------



## I(L)WTC

Esta de Catalinas me gusto mucho, no se si esta ya


----------



## Dragon-T

Espectacular esaultima foto!. Muchas veces fui a Bs As, perono tuve la oportunidad de ir a Puerto Madero de noche.


----------



## corsario albiceleste

hermosa foto la ultima, puerto madero at night!! very nice picture!!!


----------



## tresher

nice! :lol:


----------



## tresher

franpunk said:


> haha now I know why you took and post pics everyday, everywhere you go...
> 
> You really use the cam in your cell, I think I took 2 pics in two years with mine. lol. What brand is it?


LG KF 755d Secret :cheers:


----------



## franpunk

I(L)WTC said:


> Esta de Catalinas me gusto mucho, no se si esta ya


*Nice night shot!



Here a couple of street pics of Buenos Aires I had uploaded in the thread "Argentina-One pic a day"*


Sunday at the San Telmo Antique Market and Street fair.












18th-century gaucho living statue in Buenos Aires downtown












*One of my friends took a lot of great street pics of BA and publish them in another site. 
I'll upload them after I ask for his permission.*


----------



## Divano

_What beautiful pictures, I can not believe live in this beautiful city_


----------



## christos-greece

I also like very much that photo at dusk of Buenos Aires:


>


----------



## gonzalo_max18

I also really like that image.

Regards!!!


----------



## LeitoStafe

Nice shot man!


----------



## Leandrix

Catalinas skyline rlz.


----------



## Rakkata

Buenisimo el hilo! Nuestra Buenos Aires querida con sus defectos y todo es hermosa. Sigan posteando! Un abrazo.


----------



## Davorm

Nice shot! Great thread. Love Buenos Aires, it's one of my favourite cities.


----------



## franpunk

tresher said:


> LG KF 755d Secret :cheers:


*It takes great pics*


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Unique in latinamerica.. amazing pics dudes!


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Thank you all for your comments. Soon there will be more...


----------



## RAMTUC

INCREIBLE BUENOS AIRES.ES SIN LUGAR A DUDAS UNA DE LAS CIUDADES MAS SOFISTICADAS DEL MUNDO.HERMOSA POR SIEMPRE


----------



## Karolina.

My beloved city! love all the pictures, they show the unique elegance and spirit of B.A


----------



## Kamuss

Awesome!!!! thanks!


----------



## mauro_lp

I love Buenos Aires


----------



## zazianza

great photos:banana:


----------



## Bonaerense24

Great pics, show what our city life is about, and thats why so many foreigners fall in love with her.


----------



## Divano

☺☺☺☺


----------



## Divano

No photos.


----------



## mendozinian

Wonderful pics! I have discovered places never seen before. It`s hard to believe how quickly Buenos Aires is recreating and constantly reinventing itself, and still keeping its majesty and magic.
Impossible not to love it!


----------



## Emi Ang

Interesting thread, indeed Buenos Aires is one of the most interesting capitals of the world.


----------



## tresher

More pics...


----------



## Brugeoise

Buenos Aires also has the oldest Underground system in Latin America, the Spanish-speaking world and the Southern Hemisphere. Its first line, "Linea A", opened to public on December 1, 1913. It is world-famous for keeping its original wooden trains in service. These units, made by Belgian rolling stock manufacturer "La Brugeoise et Nicaise et Delcuve", arrived to Buenos Aires in two different designs both able to work either as trams or Undergroung stock. Aged 96 years old and counting, La Brugeoise trains are currently the oldest rolling stock in regular service in the world. They are part of the city's cultural heritage as well as a tourist attraction featured in several international travel guides. I share some pictures with you:

_Original styling of the first 45 La Brugeoise cars. They were refurbished in 1927. Photo: Anglo - Argentine Tramways Company, November 8th 1913_










_This is how the cars look nowadays, after 96 years of hard work. Photo: own work_


----------



## I(L)WTC

Excellent i ♥ my capital!


----------



## franpunk

Brugeoise said:


> Buenos Aires also has the oldest Underground system in Latin America, the Spanish-speaking world and the Southern Hemisphere. Its first line, *"Linea A", opened to public on December 1, 1913. It is world-famous for keeping its original wooden trains in service. *
> 
> _Original styling of the first 45 La Brugeoise cars. They were refurbished in 1927. Photo: Anglo - Argentine Tramways Company, November 8th 1913_


I love travelling in that line, it's so vintage! It's like travelling in a time machine, even the ads are made in old style.

Here some pics.


----------



## bamza

astonishing city! great pictures!


----------



## Brugeoise

Indeed! They're great, and should be preserved and looked after thoroughly. Maintenance is performed by highly skilled professionals at Polvorín workshop in Caballito, where the "Tramway Histórico de Caballito" displays its collection of running vintage trams fully restored and for free!

Here's a couple of videos of the Brugeoise trains on duty in Line A (source: Youtube)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU-QW5Ur-84

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVqicBsbsxA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_S1dFKRNRY


----------



## Antonio227

I am missing the _lion-colored river_... 

The remedy? I will have to travel to Buenos Aires.


----------



## Di3go2000

Catalinas by night is orgasmic! Good job!

Great pic ... more please.


----------



## gastohn

Wow...
Great Pic!


----------



## Agustin_M

Buenos Aires is such a beautiful place! I'm in love with my city!!

My favourite neighborhoods: San Telmo and Monserrat.


----------



## C.GARCIA

que linda buenos aires, en verdad muy linda la ciudad


----------



## triodegradable

christos-greece said:


> I also like very much that photo at dusk of Buenos Aires:


Nice picture man!


----------



## urbisa2

tresher said:


> More pics...



Estas fotos son impresionantes, muy buenas.


----------



## mauricio_t86

As I said before, I like this thread very much. I couldn't avoid the temptation of posting a few pics on my own.


----------



## franpunk

*Nice pics again everybody  (and you took great pics once again Corsario!) 

This thread capture the spirit of the city like any other, that must be the reason of its success.*

I'm loving these threads about the casual, everyday life in the cities! 

I hope you liked the couple of pics I had at hand, I'll post some later now I have more pics...


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Thank you franpunk, I love you!!!


----------



## Diegote

wooww

This thread have the most amazing Buenos Aires´s urban shot!!!

I really like this selleccion. Congrats!!!


----------



## Robertango

great photos!!!


----------



## franpunk

Robertango said:


> great photos!!!


Yes, great thread. I have to post some pics later, this thread show the best part of BA: the way of life! (I want to see a thread like this one of many cities ). :cheers:


----------



## Jaguar




----------



## Parisian Girl

You could never tire of checking out this truly wonderful city! :happy:


----------



## franpunk

nice pics again


----------



## franpunk




----------



## Di3go2000

^^ Great pics Frank!! wonderful job!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Excellent compilation of pics, Buenos Aires is unique in the region kay:.


----------



## franpunk

Di3go2000 said:


> ^^ Great pics Frank!! wonderful job!





Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Excellent compilation of pics, Buenos Aires is unique in the region kay:.


Thanks you both!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love those street level shots! Buenos Aires at street level - or any level for that matter - is just wonderful! :cheers2:


----------



## ikops

This is probably my favourite city outside of Europe. I visited it together with Montevideo.


----------



## WladYslaW

gonzalo_max18 said:


>


Thanks guys for posting! I'm glad I can travel so far sitting in front of display :banana: Could you tell me what was it (I've seen some Ukrainians on this pictures)? As I understood correctly it was some events connected to Famine.


----------



## franpunk

WladYslaW said:


> Thanks guys for posting! I'm glad I can travel so far sitting in front of display :banana: Could you tell me what was it (I've seen some Ukrainians on this pictures)?


I have some friends from Ukraine here (maybe they can help you with the language when you come :lol. There are many of your nationality in my neighborhood. :cheers:




WladYslaW said:


> As I understood correctly it was some events connected to Famine.


Well, some came in the 90s and others in the early 2000s when our Argentine govermment due to the request of the Ukraine-Argentine community (which is one of the largest in the world with half a million people), granted special conditions for immigrants during the post-Soviet era. 

Ukrainian heritage was traditionally common in the northeast of Argentina, but the new immigrants usually settled in Buenos Aires (specially in my district). And my friends parents always speak so much of Kiev and their country it makes me want to know your beautiful country as soon as I can .


----------



## chris_maiden

Ukrainian women are pretty.


----------



## Karolina.

Such wonderful pictures! keep them coming!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates from Buenos Aires


----------



## franpunk

*Another couple of pics I had posted in the thread: "Argentina: One pic a day"*


*Diagonal Norte











ChinaTown in Belgrano












Tango street dancers in La Boca*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Great pics!


----------



## franpunk

Thanks, I'll post more later


----------



## franpunk

ikops said:


> This is probably my favourite city outside of Europe. I visited it together with Montevideo.


*You were lucky then since they are the nearest capital cities in America (you only had to cross the River Plate by ferry)*


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin

Thanks guys, you can call me simply...offal.


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin

tresher said:


> buenas fotos franpunk :cheers:


btw, talking about franpunk, what happened...got the sack?


----------



## gonzalo_max18

*Pics from FRANPUNK, oh dear I miss you and i'm so sorry.*

*Female street life :cheers:*
































































































































































































































































































































































*The photographers (from flickr)*




















*Pics from FRANPUNK, oh dear I miss you and i'm so sorry.*


----------



## tresher

*More pics... *


----------



## tresher

more pics


----------



## Parisian Girl

AWESOME collection of photos guys! BA is simply amazing! :happy:


----------



## Ian

Tresher, me parece que seria mejor dejar esas fotos para una proxima pagina.. fijate que esta y la pagina anterior quedaron re pesadas...

Vamos a distribuirlas mejor y dejar que pasen mas comentarios...

kay:... buenas fotos todos che...


----------



## chris_maiden

Excelentes fotos todas, las argentinas hermosas como siempre.

Coincido con Ian, creo que son demasiadas, reservemos algunas para la próxima página.


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing city, beautiful girls


----------



## CeC

What an amazing city, you guys should be proud, you have one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## uls09

Amazing


----------



## javi itzhak

gonzalo_max18 said:


> *Pics from FRANPUNK, oh dear I miss you and i'm so sorry.*
> 
> *Female street life :cheers:*


It's not you, it's me !! :lol:


----------



## javi itzhak

btw the girls are really hot ! nice updates


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Excelent shot of the skyline! One of the best i've seen so far kay:.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new photos of BA for sure


----------



## Deanb

you might think that Buenos Aires was in Italy or some place else... it looks beautiful!


----------



## Ian

^^ Well yes, contrary to what a lot of people believe, italian descent make up the largest ethnic group in the country, even more than spaniards... and then very far away comes the germans, polish, jews, etc...


----------



## Deanb

Ian said:


> ^^ Well yes, contrary to what a lot of people believe, italian descent make up the largest ethnic group in the country, even more than spaniards... and then very far away comes the germans, polish, jews, etc...


well it definitely looks like it - of all the latin american nations, argentina & aregentinians seem to be related to italians the most.


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Yes, I'm a descendant of Italians too, 60% of Argentineans have Italian descent.


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice pics guys! 


Y estoy de acuerdo con lo que eviten postear nuevas fotos por esta pagina, esta sobrecargado ya.


----------



## Erolisk

seba_bolso said:


>


Amazing buenos aires ... a beauty !!


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Last week, following almost fifteen hours of debate in the senate, Argentina became the second country in the Americas and the ninth country in the world to allow same-sex marriage and grant adoption rights to same-sex couples.

Some pics of the celebrations outside the congress that night.*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well from Buenos Aires


----------



## chris_maiden

Interesting.


----------



## Deanb

great to hear & see those pictures 

way to go Argentina!


----------



## Bonaerense24

Those pics make me so proud


----------



## Alkareem

Wonderful pictures! Argentina looks to be a really great place.


----------



## USARG

LETS TURN THE PAGE!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ New page with new photos? I say also yes


----------



## japanese001




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/polifemus/4526935898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalvarez/4466493985/


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Beautiful! :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl

How about some interior shots of Hooters?!


----------



## Ian

Hey guys, don't forget that the topic of this thread is 'Street&Urban Life', i think it would be better to avoid the usual pics of iconic buildings, squares or boulevards... just the street and its daily life!!!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*P A L E R M O SOHO* 
*Design District B A*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

























































Uploaded with ImageShack.us



























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic set of photos! Incredible street/Urban life! Quite a remarkable city.


----------



## USARG

SOHO BUENOS AIRES.....UNIQUE!!!


----------



## japanese001




----------



## Bates

Beutiful SOHO!


----------



## seba_bolso

Very nice pics of Palermo Soho.


----------



## Tyrone

Nice pics of Baires  ... It's a shame that there's no any thread showing Buenos Aires' urban life in Latinamerican forum hno:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Tyrone said:


> Nice pics of Baires  ... It's a shame that there's no any thread showing Buenos Aires' urban life in Latinamerican forum hno:


There is :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1117479


----------



## juan_AGUSTIN*

beunos aires es hermosa y cautivante


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Buenos Aires is just awesome and very nice; i may post couple new photos soon of BA


----------



## Aloy Concept

My pics of Buenos Aires


----------



## meaburroperomerio

A couple of Quotes from *Buenos Aires* taken of the Latin American Forum:

*Street Pole Dancers*

*QUOTE = escorpion73*










Italian Community Parade( 22 millon of Argentinians are Italian descendents with double nationality)

_QUOTE = versailless_






































































Gay Proud Parade( Argentina is the first country in Latin America were Gay people can married and Buenos Aires is one of the Best Gay-friendly Cities around the World by Gay Community)

_QUOTE = versailless_

*When you are cute... You are cute... jajja*











_*The fair*_




















*Funny Couple*











_*In the Party!!*_





























See you soon!!


----------



## chris_maiden

My grandparents are italian, nice celebration .


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Nice new photos. I love seeing daily life in the city.


----------



## seba_bolso

*Buenos Aires seen from Colonia City, Uruguay.*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/lopito/4649465221/ by lopito2008, on Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Este thread es maravilloso sinceramente.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Posted by 645577
powersmile: http://taringa.net/perfil/power_shile
Flickr:http://www.flickr.com/people/power_shile/





















































posted by Andres28
Nike 10K Buenos Aires


----------



## javi itzhak

wonderful city ! 
aloy concept understood what streetlife really means ! great pics !


----------



## chris_maiden

Que buenas las últimas!


----------



## nalop

Aplaudo los avances!!


----------



## japanese001

meaburroperomerio said:


>


Great crowd


----------



## Bauhaus

Font: www.clarin.com.ar




















font:http://www.infobae.com/imagenes/1597-0-0


----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics


----------



## Bauhaus




----------



## Bauhaus




----------



## seba_bolso

nice vids


----------



## Ricbit

Amazing city! I was there in december and when I had to return back, I realized I didn't want to. Awesome, I just love Argentina :drool:


----------



## Andres28

^^I'm glad you enjoyed the city!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenewparallelist/2995270876/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrefigueiredo/1253230907/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1974810800/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/69451940/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/69450534/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielgiri/2607889498/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nonestroboscopica/3946697812/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olerki/546669587/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dudarocha/3526270934/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinfaggiano/4698561216/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## geoff189d

I like Avenida Libertador with it's parks, apartment blocks, monuments and tremendous traffic! Great photo of it in those pics just posted.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those last ones are also good and very nice


----------



## Andres28

Classic Cafés in Buenos Aires
by flickr

*Café Tortoni*









*Las Violetas*









*Bar Retiro*









*Café de Los Angelitos*









*Confitería Ideal*









*Richmond*









*Alvear Hotel*









*El Gato Negro*


----------



## skylark

nice photos.....I like your shots of street scenes.


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Amazing pics. Just amazing.


----------



## poponoso

*I love that café culture from Buenos Aires... So delightful...*


----------



## valisaires

Some interesting pics.... 

Creo que el titulo del ultimo post debería ser OF buenos Aires no IN.


----------



## LASTKA

SI, tambien estaria bueno que no solo argentinos posteemos en este hilo, jjaja, juro que me causa el amor propio que nos tenemos, Hablamos en ingles y somos todos argentos. Hermosas fotos


----------



## valisaires

LASTKA said:


> SI, tambien estaria bueno que no solo argentinos posteemos en este hilo, jjaja, juro que me causa el amor propio que nos tenemos, Hablamos en ingles y somos todos argentos. Hermosas fotos



Latska, si seguiste todo el hilo verías que no todos los que comentan son argentinos, ni todos hablan castellano, por eso no hablamos solo en castellano, además el hilo esta en el foro internacional y por lo menos la mitad de los que lo ven seguramente no hablan el idioma pero si el prácticamente todos entienden inglés.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From the users of Flickr:Bekerlandia
n ï c o l å s
D'Aicom
Raul Lisboa
`J`
Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Hermosas fotos todas.


----------



## Mike_UT

WOWW... What a beautiful city! Amazing!


----------



## USARG

GREAT PHOTOS,A WORK OF ART!!!
PLEASE POST MORE MEABURROPEROMERIO!!!!!


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice Photos


----------



## Tyrone

Nice pics kay:, specially the one with dragons celebrating chinese new year. It seems that photo was taken prior to jan 25th, but TODAY is new year day in China :nuts:


----------



## tijuano en el df

beautiful buenos aires!


----------



## gonzalo_max18

What a wonderful city.


----------



## RKC

i love the unmodified pix!! this must be an awesome place, great diversity


----------



## .D.

The Cafes are beautiful


----------



## seba_bolso

*Summer in Buenos Aires*

*Buenos Aires in summer is a secret for initiates. A great part of its almost three millions inhabitants go to beaches and mountains to spend their holidays. The assumption that the city is entirely empty is not true, however the urban sensation changes. In summer, the city seems to become lethargic, and its frenetic rhythm turns softer.

Travelling by the public transportation is better and there are less people in museums and shows. Even at streets, it is possible to breathe better. Going to malls or the shopping circuits becomes a more relaxed activity after the sales wildness on holidays and, even many shops are on special offer.

Luckily, we can avoid booking and sitting freely on the tables available on the sidewalks, terraces and squares of many restaurants. It is the perfect time to enjoy the best city’s habits: long table talks under the shadows of trees, and the nights with friends drinking something in the warm air. 

Ice-cream parlours, another Porteño institution, become the meeting points in every neighborhood and the question “Would you like an ice -cream?” competes with the classic coffee one for a couple of months .

Free shows in the open air are a classic in the city’s summer. Proposals of music, theatre and cinema under stars invite people to enjoy the hot nights. 

By day, parks and squares are the green option to the concrete. In the northern part, along the bank of the Río de la Plata, people can appreciate the horizon and the beginning of the delta, where water and nautical sports offer an escape from the city.*




Photos from Flickr user "Nicolas Foong", "Fernando Reis" and others, Multiply and SCC member "Totu"


----------



## Deanb

I love how it really feels like some latin american version of new york city... the way the people dress & look and the way the city feels from those pictures really gives a good clue of how the city combines europe with north america, and adds a south american groove too


----------



## javi itzhak

looks like a very cosmopolitan city. hot chicks around!!!, plus i heard that argentineans are very sociable and friendly people too

wonderful places in the city, hope to visit someday che


----------



## el palmesano

wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## chris_maiden

que buena calidad de fotos, me encantaron!


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Nice photos


----------



## Bonaerense24

Awesome pics


----------



## Linguine

^^


Lovely photos.


----------



## Bauhaus

this videos are in spanish, but really very interesting to share and see more inside into the city

Enjoy


----------



## Deanb

a sensational thread :applause:


----------



## Ian

seba_bolso said:


> *Summer in Buenos Aires*
> 
> *Buenos Aires in summer is a secret for initiates. A great part of its almost three millions inhabitants go to beaches and mountains to spend their holidays. The assumption that the city is entirely empty is not true, however the urban sensation changes. In summer, the city seems to become lethargic, and its frenetic rhythm turns softer.
> 
> Travelling by the public transportation is better and there are less people in museums and shows. Even at streets, it is possible to breathe better. Going to malls or the shopping circuits becomes a more relaxed activity after the sales wildness on holidays and, even many shops are on special offer.
> 
> Luckily, we can avoid booking and sitting freely on the tables available on the sidewalks, terraces and squares of many restaurants. It is the perfect time to enjoy the best city’s habits: long table talks under the shadows of trees, and the nights with friends drinking something in the warm air.
> 
> Ice-cream parlours, another Porteño institution, become the meeting points in every neighborhood and the question “Would you like an ice -cream?” competes with the classic coffee one for a couple of months .
> 
> Free shows in the open air are a classic in the city’s summer. Proposals of music, theatre and cinema under stars invite people to enjoy the hot nights.
> 
> By day, parks and squares are the green option to the concrete. In the northern part, along the bank of the Río de la Plata, people can appreciate the horizon and the beginning of the delta, where water and nautical sports offer an escape from the city.*



Great description !! January is a very different and special month in all Argentina, the cities' activities and people seems to be in a slow motion camera... and february is like a transition to normality.


----------



## seba_bolso

Ian said:


> Great description !! January is a very different and special month in all Argentina, the cities' activities and people seems to be in a slow motion camera... and february is like a transition to normality.



It really is.

Buhaus, si queres postea cuando postees un documental en partes el primero y los links a las otras partes? Así no se satura la pagina innecesariamente digo.


----------



## Rekarte

Pretty city!:cheers:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BONUS:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


flickr:

emma_hines
dizymac
N i c o_
avatares9

PD. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Bauhaus

Another video more, but now it is in English 


Life in Buenos Aires


----------



## Bauhaus




----------



## seba_bolso

Pueden ver las ultimas fotos que postie? Hay un problema en imageshack... espero que se haya solucionado. 

Can you see the last photos I posted? Imageshack had problems these days bue I think they fixed now.


----------



## rober2010

excellent


----------



## kingsway

this is one very interesting city.
thanks for thee photo tour.


----------



## Linguine

Bauhaus said:


> Another video more, but now it is in English
> 
> 
> Life in Buenos Aires



very nice video...love the tango...:banana:


----------



## seba_bolso

*More pics... mostly of this summer. 

Most of the photos were taken by flickr or SCC members Ana Laya, "Carlosar_2000", "Gustavo_CBA", Matías Kallwill, Maria Arnoletto, Hugo Pierre, Francisco Gualtieri, Salustiano Juarez, "a.delcerro" and Sandro Helmann. I'm forgetting a couple of credits because I had saved the photos without the nick, I'm sorry, I won't forget it again. *






























































*Tango Music *


----------



## liman_drzava

Excellent set, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From flickr:

GustavoCba 
Yom-s
Ignacio Guerra
psycho röy
Slaff
Agustín Faggiano


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Espectaculares imágenes. Son geniales!!!!


----------



## USARG

True Street & Urban pictures of a very cosmopolitan city!
Buenos Aires is really UNIQUE!!!!


----------



## SkyCA

Definitivamente UNIQUE :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

I <3 these photos!!! incredible looking global city


----------



## valisaires

Nice pics!


----------



## valisaires

*Some pics by flickr users, Juan Fedora, Marcos Rosen, "Totu" and others... *







[URL=http://img839.imageshack.us/i/987974.jpg/]








[/URL]


----------



## Cristovão471

Ah...extraño Buenos Aires muchisimo.


----------



## seba_bolso

Thanks for the comments. I like the last photos too 



Cristovão471 said:


> Ah...extraño Buenos Aires muchisimo.


Espero que puedas volver pronto :cheers:


----------



## Mike_UT

Very cosmopolitan and charming city..


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES

*B.A. THE JEW FACE ... *










By versailless 










By versailless 










By versailless 










By versailless










By versailless










By versailless 










By versailless 










By versailless 










By versailless










By versailless


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

FLICK USERS:
Bracani...Antonio
elZapatero
hkoons
PhillipC
rackyross


----------



## javi itzhak

wonderful pics !!! love the streetlife in Buenos Aires 
nice places and cute people


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice photos. I love the way they reflect the everyday life of people in the city.


----------



## Alexpilsen

I like some photos.


----------



## valisaires

Cristovão471 said:


> Ah...extraño Buenos Aires muchisimo.


Espero que puedas volver pronto


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

My one of the favourite South American cities, will definitely visit it one day!


----------



## Persi

Very nice photos from Buenos Aires streetlife


----------



## seba_bolso

*Pics by SCC member "Totu" and Flickr users Felix Busso, Fernando Reis, Leandro Neumann and others.*


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Muy pero muy buenas realmente.


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Seba... muchas gracias por subir al thread tan zarpadas fotos.


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Beautiful photos


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

FLICKR USERS

Conrado Reis
PhillipC
elZapatero
ekainj
tcmman


----------



## Claudio Lacerda

Buenos Aires is a great city!!! I like it life stile.


----------



## valisaires

*A couple of Puerto Madero

Photos by Flickr users Diego Edelman and Gonzalo Oxenford*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## Fedes9000

Lovely Puerto Madero & Catalinas District.


----------



## seba_bolso

*Photo by flickr user "AR150"*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brazilteen

Puerto madero is awsome


----------



## valisaires

Thanks for the comments. I'll try to post more later.


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*The Buenos Aires Carnival is an annual event that takes place during the Carnival festivities (two days before Ash Wednesday) on the streets of Buenos Aires. The 2 days event features murga parades, colourful customs, water bombs and many other amusement activities.

It takes place at different neighborhoods, with the participation of 17 thousand artists, 100 "murgas" (carnival bands anda form of popular musical theatre performed in Spain, Uruguay and Argentina during carnival), and over one thousand drums and percussion instruments.

Photos by Francisco Gualtieri, Fernando Reis and others

*






[URL=http://img860.imageshack.us/i/2192541647b0103014f8b.jpg/]








[/URL]


----------



## valisaires

Lovely Pics! :cheers:


----------



## hfocacci

I'm already missing it :drool: Marvellous city!


----------



## Deanb

fantastic!!


----------



## oatesinlaw

cooooool city


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES

Exelent! next. page..


----------



## Kaetzar

Alvr23 said:


> OMG! This train is exactly the same than the ones in Madrid!!


These trains come from Madrid. The seven stars that you can see in the top of the train are the insignia of Madrid region :yes:


----------



## khoojyh

good shoot !!! 

This place is so much far away from me... will visit there if i have chance, hopefully during Brazil World Cup.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES



DarkLite said:


>


----------



## seba_bolso

meaburroperomerio said:


> *BUENOS AIRES*



*by Celta4, on Flickr*


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Espectacular!


----------



## Kaetzar

Amazing pic!! Buenos Aires is a really metropolis full of energy.


----------



## USARG

One of the BEST pics of Buenos Aires I ever seen!
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellospank25

seba_bolso said:


> *by Celta4, on Flickr*


what a beautiful photo, what camera did they use?


----------



## seba_bolso

hellospank25 said:


> what a beautiful photo, what camera did they use?


It was taken with a Nikon D5000 of 12.3 Megapixels


----------



## hellospank25

seba_bolso said:


> It was taken with a Nikon D5000 of 12.3 Megapixels


Oh wow I have the Nikon D5100! so I could take a picture like that too! :banana:

Do you know what settings were used to take that photo?


----------



## seba_bolso

hellospank25 said:


> Oh wow I have the Nikon D5100! so I could take a picture like that too! :banana:
> 
> Do you know what settings were used to take that photo?


Yes, here they are :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/5445074772/meta/in/photostream


----------



## seba_bolso

*Buenos Aires at night by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr*









*Buenos Aires at night by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr*











*by Fernando Reis, on Flickr*











*by Renata Lamezi, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful photos....:cheers:


----------



## SacerdoteAnasta

paris fake


----------



## Luli Pop

I love this one, with the rappelling cleaner guy levitating:


----------



## USARG

BUENOS AIRES IS THE BEST CITY IN LATIN AMERICA
AND ONE OF THE TOPS CITIES IN THE WORLD!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

SacerdoteAnasta said:


> paris fake


NO, Buenos Aires... UNIQUE :banana:


----------



## seba_bolso

meaburroperomerio said:


> NO, Buenos Aires... UNIQUE :banana:


Exactly :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

seba_bolso said:


>


amazing city


----------



## Bauhaus

^^ another like these









Font: http://www.theprisma.co.uk/es/2011/06/19/bitacora-de-viaje-i-en-el-pais-del-gaucho/

Do you wanna buy a book? ... LIBRERIA EL ATENEO 










*LIBRARIES*


a clasic library










others



























Font:http://blog.argentravel.es/cafes-literarios-en-buenos-aires-o-librerias-con-cafe/









font: http://misfotosdebuenosaires.blogspot.com/2010/07/libreria-en-av-corrientes.html









font: http://www.altopalermo.com.ar/local,208,Yenny#/local|208|208









font: http://www.chile-tuerca.com/foro/viewtopic.php?style=3&p=206725&sid=ff60f4b8c0b6d2f6ecb77535369b5c13


----------



## seba_bolso

*I love El Ateneo, it was name the second best bookshop in the world a time ago. 

On Florida St. and on Corrientes Ave. there are lots of great book stores. 


Deberías modificar el tamaño de algunas fotos que salieron enormes. Tienen que estar en 1024x768 para que se vean bien. *


----------



## Linguine

very nice photos....thanks.


----------



## Bauhaus

Historical Bar and Cafe and others supplies in the city.






























Font: http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://elbanderin.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/DSC00327.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://elbanderin.com.ar/tag/turismo/&usg=__pzoPZawHzYLZ5OXBzdEP3NcYCUA=&h=930&w=1280&sz=331&hl=es&start=0&sig2=h0557tS9mkqGgvjGESPsxw&zoom=1&tbnid=541kfKQJrS6L1M:&tbnh=134&tbnw=179&ei=6a4XTt6sH9HngQfqoqD9Dw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcafe%2Bbar%2Bbuenos%2Baires%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D900%26tbs%3Disz:l%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1008&vpy=127&dur=1837&hovh=191&hovw=263&tx=143&ty=125&page=1&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0












Font: http://del-buen-sabor.blogspot.com/2011/06/cafe-margot.html










Font: http://blogs.monografias.com/estampas-de-buenos-aires/2010/05/19/los-60-anos-del-cafe-el-tokio/










font: http://nomadas.abc.es/foto-galeria/interior-bar-la-perla-barrio-de-la-boca-buenos-aires/






























font: https://picasaweb.google.com/Pxel03/BuenosAires#5403209157239095698










Font: http://lacomunidad.elpais.com/juan-manuel-jimenez-garcia/2008/11/24/el-gran-cafe-tortoni-buenos-aires-











Font: http://movimientorever.blogspot.com/2011/04/1-cafe-literario-palindromico.html


----------



## Bauhaus

seba_bolso said:


> Deberías modificar el tamaño de algunas fotos que salieron enormes. Tienen que estar en 1024x768 para que se vean bien. [/B]


Si, el problema es que no son fotos mias, las cuelgo del link por las normas del foro.


----------



## seba_bolso

*More bars and coffee life*


----------



## seba_bolso

- edit: deleted upon request


----------



## Bauhaus

Excelent Seba, thanks for the upgrade for these theme about cofies


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Nice pictures! The traditional coffes and bars are sooo Buenos Aires with their traditional fileteado paintings in the wall, their collections of antique publicities, the football shields in the walls, billiard pool tables and the tango music sounding. 

I love them. I love above all the way you can spend hours in them debating about absolutely anything with any person you care just with the simple excuse of a cortado or capuccino and medialunas.


----------



## seba_bolso

Thanks!


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Incredible, amazing images seba bolso. It's really great.


----------



## juancito

Very nice pics!


----------



## USARG

Buenos Aires is amazing!!!
So much culture in so many places!


----------



## seba_bolso

> *Traditional 'Pizzerias'
> 
> While pizza is something that can be found in any city in the world, no one looks like the one that can be tasted in traditional pizzerias in Buenos Aires.
> 
> Buenos Aires seems to have pizzerias on every other street corner. Many of these pizzerias have more than 90 year history, and are a classic in the life of porteños.
> 
> The pizzerias in Buenos Aires are characterized by tango, football, hot mozzarella that falls at the edges, Moscato (sweet wine) and fainá (a type of thin bread made with chickpea flour -adopted from northern Italy-).
> 
> The traditional BA pizza more closely resembles Italian calzones than it does its Italian ancestor.
> 
> The Argentine fugaza/fugazza comes from the focaccia (Genoan), but in any case its preparation is different from its Italian counterpart, and the addition of cheese to make the dish (fugaza con queso or fugazzeta) is an Argentine modification.
> *




http://www.flickr.com/photos/petitepluie/2065020200/


I Love You by Martin Levi, on Flickr








[/url]
Pizzeria Güerrin a full by blmurch, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso

> *River Plate and Buenos Aires City*-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> *The photo was taken from the Uruguayan coast about 50 kilometres (31 miles) away from Buenos Aires.
> 
> Río de la Plata is the widest river in the world.
> 
> The Río de la Plata grows from 48 kilometres (30 mi) wide where the rivers meet to 220 kilometres (137 mi) wide to the southeast where it opens on the Atlantic Ocean. It forms part of the border between Argentina and Uruguay, with the major ports and capital cities of Buenos Aires in the northwest and Montevideo in the southeast.
> 
> Taken by "LeandrixSCC"*


----------



## Bauhaus

back to the thread, Thow videos of the lifestyle of contemporary Buenos Aires


----------



## meaburroperomerio

It´s a damn COOL CITY!


----------



## japanese001

argentina_charity_event06 by Tohoku-Pacific Ocean Earthquake（MOFA, Japan), on Flickr


----------



## chris_maiden

Que lindo volver a verte Bunos Aires!!


----------



## nidz

Buenos Aires is one of the most beautiful and vibrant city on Earth! Believe me.


----------



## USARG

^^^^^^
TOTALLY AGREE!!! AMAZING CITY:bow:


----------



## seba_bolso

*More photos... :cheers:
*



*por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr*





*by Marcelo Gagliano*


Alley por MMG's, en Flickr


----------



## toshijmx

Wonderful images, everyone!


----------



## valisaires

*Pillow fight flash mobs*














Sin título por Beatrice Murch, en Flickr









blmurch, en Flickr


----------



## corredor06

^^ Looks fun good shots.


----------



## Bauhaus

A short graphic history of the bus in Buenos Aires


----------



## Parisian Girl

LOL The pillow fight is hilarious!


----------



## japanese001

argentina03 by Tohoku-Pacific Ocean Earthquake（MOFA, Japan), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Nice photos of Buenos Aires street life...:cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Caminito, Barrio de La Boca, Buenos Aires by hrönir, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Argentina-BuenosAires-20110220101728 by SamuraiBP(mohideki), on Flickr


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

CHECK MY THREAD! : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432996&highlight=


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires by Roberto Gois, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Airesen, Euskal Herria ospakizun 3.jpg by Irekia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, awesome photos from Buenos Aires, the center of the city


----------



## el palmesano

seba_bolso said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]*


*

oh great building!*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Urban Expression Buenos Aires































Tramways- Long Night of Museums


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires by say ambular, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Barra dulce Mexicana: cookies, pops, cupcakes, brownies...! by Piece of Cake - Cupcakes!, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ mmmm!!!


----------



## japanese001

Untitled by ERNANI LUZ, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Jardin Japones by lfquispe, on Flickr


----------



## carloso78

Soy un colombiano, de medellín, y adoro Buenos Aires, es una de mis ciudades favoritas en el mundo. Hermosas fotos. Saludos.


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires, 2011 by clayfox, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso

*The first two photos in this page are from the Japanese Garden. Here some photos from the same place. 
*


Mukaito Taiko en el Dondoh Matsuri 2010 por jardinjapones, en Flickr


Mukaito Taiko en el Dondoh Matsuri 2010 por jardinjapones, en Flickr


Grupo de coreografias por jardinjapones, en Flickr


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jardinjapones/5247842604/]
Chashitsu 09/12/2010 por jardinjapones, en Flickr








[/url]
Festival Asiatico por jardinjapones, en Flickr



Buenos Aires Taiko por jardinjapones, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso

*Some more photos of BA city life *


Tango en el Obelisco por GCBA, en Flickr










Buenos Aires Scottish Guard por daniel2177, en Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul

nidz said:


> Buenos Aires is one of the most beautiful and vibrant city on Earth! Believe me.


Certainly looks it going by these photos, can't wait to go there.
It's hard to believe that Rio de Janeiro city was once as beautiful before they decided to destroy it in the 1960's, 70's, now it relys purely on it's magnificent setting.


----------



## japanese001

Ladder to the Sun by Linei Marani, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Día de la primavera en Tecnópolis by Tecnópolis Argentina, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Spring Day in Buenos Aires

Spring Day is an informal holiday in Argentina, celebrated on 21 September, the conventional date of the beginning of spring (one or two days before the actual spring equinox).

Though this is not a work-free public holiday, it coincides with Student's Day, which is a no-school day for students on all the levels of the education system. 

The holiday is therefore mostly observed and dominated by teenagers and young adults, which massively take on public parks, beaches and other outdoor venues in the larger cities, and enjoy sports or picnics.

Local administrations usually offer the public a number of entertainment shows, such as free rock concerts. 

Finding a patch of green to relax on would be a challenge. Nevertheless, it’s a great chance to experience the youth culture as you will see how these young people celebrate THE day off.

For those who are no longer in their teen years, this day is also a great excuse to grab a drink with friends during happy hours to celebrate the arrival of Spring. Mother Nature is usually very good at following the calendar in this very occasion, weather does magically start to really warm up from this day on. Soon enough everyone will be only wearing T-shirts and shorts, sundresses and sandals; trees and flowers will start to blossom beautifully. 

The energy of the city will heat up where everyone will be out to take in every minute of the great weather from dawn till night, whether it be just drinking café con leche on the sidewalk patio, sunbathing in the nearest park or clinking beer bottles with friends on the front steps of one’s home.*






Pink Lapacho por Beatrice Murch, en Flickr

























Cresting por blmurch, en Flickr




Hula por patricia riba, en Flickr


Rugby por Beatrice Murch, en Flickr




Students in the Park por Beatrice Murch, en Flickr


Lunch cart por ataldredge, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice photos of spring in Buenos Aires


----------



## seba_bolso

*The last photos are SO Buenos Aires during the spring/summer. Great captures *


----------



## SkyCA

I love Buenos Aires. :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Linea 109.- by > BRIGHTs, on Flickr


----------



## snowland

Very nice photos indeed


----------



## japanese001

South America 2008 065 by EricTStrauss, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

EN EL ZOO by euibanez, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

. by Capitu, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Awesome Buenos Aires pics.....:cheers2:


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice pics


----------



## seba_bolso

*Kavanagh building

It is an Art Deco skyscraper in Buenos Aires, located at 1065 Florida St. in the barrio of Retiro, overlooking Plaza San Martín. It was designed in 1934. It was inaugurated, with 120 metres height, 12 elevators (provided by Otis) and the world's first central air-conditioning system

It was at the time the highest reinforced concrete structure in the world and the tallest building in Latin America for many years.*





*Typical Almacén (Grocery Store)**

A typical old-style almacén with sausages (Salami, pancetta, Iberic ham, mortadella, prosciutto), cheeses and wines at the front of the store.*




*Street Art*




*Art Gallery*


----------



## el palmesano

really great pictures!!


----------



## japanese001

Paris du Sud??? by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires

Some night life in the city... 








f 


by Oscar Pacussich, on Flickr


----------



## Moonchild

japanese001 said:


> Paris du Sud??? by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


:cheers:Amazing B.A. Linda:applause:


----------



## geoff189d

Great photo of the Kavanagh Building.


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires - Agosto 2011-12 by lentedorafa, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love Buenos Aires! Wonderful city.


----------



## japanese001

La Plata 46 by Bridge The Gap UK, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Music from the roots of south america.. by eric verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus

Nice Video


----------



## corsario albiceleste

[/url] 























walter por skatepixels, en Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires 165 by Bridge The Gap UK, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste

japanese001 said:


> Buenos Aires - Agosto 2011-12 by lentedorafa, on Flickr




*Argentine candy, the best candy I've tasted in the world so far :cheers:*


----------



## corsario albiceleste

japanese001 said:


> Paris du Sud??? by TIA International Photography, on Flickr



Nice pic :cheers:


----------



## valisaires

I like some of these pics.


----------



## valisaires

EDIT


----------



## Joseph85

Beatifull city


----------



## japanese001

DSC00064 by Skoropada, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Tronador II by Gustavo (lu7frb), on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*"The streets of Buenos Aires are a faithful portrait of the city's soul. Hurry, nervousness, indifference, pushing to pass first and, if possible, to be the only one to pass. That's how, day after day, this is the city that never sleeps. To say city is to say insomnia."

"Las calles de Buenos Aires", Silvina Bullrich, 1939*


Gavieros por gonzalo_ar, en Flickr


Buenos Aires por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr









Buenos Aires por Octavio, en Flickr









por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso

nice :cheers:


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*"She loved the noisy streets, the smell of petrol, the haggard faces of those who need clean air... She was a porteña to her soul. She moved freely in the crowds, she knew every corner of her city."

"Las calles de Buenos Aires" (The streets of Buenos Aires), Silvina Bullrich, 1939*





















Seervidora, que lo vale por Rodolfoto, en Flickr


----------



## mopc

Wow, impressive how well preserved are the examples of Eccletic "Parisian" architecture buildings.


----------



## valisaires

*TANGO IN THE STREETS*


Tango por Martin Reivax, en Flickr









por Martin Reivax, en Flickr

*BUENOS AIRES ZOO (Founded in 1874, it's the oldest zoo in Latin America)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/prives/4185219747/

Domingo por Gaboo40, en Flickr









http://api.ning.com/files/OLm-5q*rI...NZoCY-hL54FKoMEm11WWNGE9s2YculaeRY/zoo_11.jpg

Hippo High Jinks por Mondmann, en Flickr










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SHfQv53G3...7Kxe_vs9xnc/s1600/2010.11.15+zoo+%2824%29.JPG



















Zoológico de Buenos Aires por Diego3336, en Flickr


----------



## geoff189d

Interesting pics in those last two batches of photos.


----------



## Ribarca

Cool collection of a great city! Let's hope it can regain its importance in this century!


----------



## seba_bolso

*VILLA LUGANO AND VILLA SOLDATI*

Villa Lugano and Villa Soldatti, are the two larger working class neighbourhoods in Buenos Aires. They are located in the south-east corner of the city.

They were, formerly a town founded by Swiss citizen Giuseppe (José) Soldati in 1908 to honour Lugano, the city in his district of origin. 

Apart from several important thoroughfares in the zone, such as Avenida Eva Peron, the area comprises several mega-housing projects, known in the local parlance as “mono-blocs” (commieblock) zones and the majority of the people are hard-working immigrants. :cheers:

Villa Lugano has a little bit of everything urbanistically; some mundane middle class areas, massive Soviet-style apartment towers, mega-supermarkets, several factories and sports clubs, a golf course and even an amusement park. 
























por Lucas Cartier, en Flickr











lugano2 por MARTÍN KELLER, en Flickr


Secado a la luz de la torre por Leonardo Dell'Aquila, en Flickr


DSC07130 por MARTÍN KELLER, en Flickr




PiedraBuenaPOWER por Chu Doma, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Spectacular in these last photos looks like a city of eastern europe


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Interama Tower, Lugano

Torre Espacial or Torre Interama is a 228 metre high observation tower in Lugano neighborhood. 

The tower was built in 1980 in the Parque de la Ciudad (City Park) Public Amusement-Theme Park, and has observation decks at 220, 124 and 185 metres of height. 

There are 2 high-speed elevators that take 50 seconds to reach to top platform. From the highest one it is possible to see the Uruguayan coast.

It was the highest tower in South America for decades. 

In 2011, there two highest towers under construction: Alvear Tower (240 metres) in Buenos Aires and Costanera Center (300 metres) in Santiago, Chile.
*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4320762.jpg









by SCC memeber "marhouse"


----------



## santiaguin

Buenos Aires, sooooo much to see !!


----------



## seba_bolso

> It was the highest tower in South America for decades. In 2011, there two highest towers under construction: Alvear Tower (240 metres) in Buenos Aires and Costanera Center (300 metres) in Santiago, Chile.


*The highest tower will be Antena TV digital in Buenos Aires at 360 metres, but I think is not under contruction yet. It will have observation decks too. 
*


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful Buenos Aires street pics....:cheers:


----------



## SkyCA

The best city in Latin America.


----------



## seba_bolso

santiaguin said:


> Buenos Aires, sooooo much to see !!





Linguine said:


> Beautiful Buenos Aires street pics....:cheers:





Joseph85 said:


> Spectacular in these last photos looks like a city of eastern europe





SkyCA said:


> The best city in Latin America.


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## valisaires

*I think almost the entire city has been photographed in at least one photo in this thread. 

Another neighborhood (I think it hasn't been posted yet...)*


*COGHLAN*



> *Coghlan is a barrio (neighbourhood), in the middle of Buenos Aires.
> 
> It is the name of a middle class neighbourhood located between Belgrano, Saavedra and Villa Urquiza; it was originally inhabited by Irish and English immigrants.
> 
> The 1887 sale of 30 hectares (75 acres) of land to the Mitre Railway led to the railway's extension under the direction of Irish Argentine engineer John Coghlan, in whose honor the train station was named. The sale of residential lots after 1891 led to the rapid growth of what was then a suburb of Buenos Aires and, in 1896, Dr. Ignacio Pirovano opened an emergency hospital, today among the city's public medical facilities.
> 
> Coghlan was formally designated as a barrio (borough) in 1968 and is today still a quiet bedroom community known for its big, English style residences.*





Taken by SCC member "Pablo_Aloy" and "Bonaerense24"


----------



## seba_bolso

franpunk said:


> *National Tango Day, December 11th*
> 
> *December 11 is a special day each year in Argentina. It is the Official Day of the Tango. "el Dia Nacional del Tango".
> 
> In 2009, the Tango was declared part of the world's cultural heritage by the United Nations.
> 
> On December 11th in 1890 Carlos Gardel was born in Toulouse and two years later he would arrive to Argentina as the only companion of his single mother. The same day, when Gardel was turning nine, Julio de Caro, son of Italian immigrants and musicians, was born in the neighbourhood of Balvanera. Since 1977, on December 11th Tango Day is celebrated.
> 
> De Caro and Gardel made acquaintance with the tango in a time when it was changing, mutating from its more primitive form into the “new wave” of composers like Firpo and Arolas, pioneers of modern tango
> 
> Tango was born in Argentina toward the end of the XIX century. It must be said that turn-of-the-century Buenos Aires was an expanding city with an enormous demographic growth rate, sustained above all by emigration originating in several European countries. Spaniards, Italians, French, Germans, Polishs, Slavs and Jews among others were part of this migratory current towards Argentina. Those who lived there, European immigrants and some disadvantaged porteños (born in Buenos Aires) made up a new social class.
> 
> Perhaps as a way of identifying themselves as a group and of feeling they belonged in their new home, they began to create cultural expressions derived from this mixture. This was the start of tango, characterized by its extremely closed codes, which were only accessible to the working classes. The society into which tango was born listened and danced to polkas, mazurkas, havaneras, and waltz.
> 
> Somebody said: -Tango is something else than a soft wave turned into music, it is the deepest dance in the world -, and he who spoke these words was not Argentine. The truth is that it must be acknowledged that it represents the last step in the universal dance evolution as regards dances of mixed couples. What started with dance was eventually coming of age in the expert hands of great men, who, inspired in the popular melting pot, captured the richest part of the Argentine culture in their compositions. Themes always refer to the ordinary man and his problems, the city and memories. Thus, tango becomes a portrayal of Buenos Aires and its people. For this reason, undoubtedly, since the best of the Argentine culture is carried in each song, tango gained ground abroad.*
> 
> 
> *Tango show in downtown, Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tango Street Dancers in La Boca neighborhood, Buenos Aires City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tango Palace, Palermo*






Senor Tango - Buenos Aires por maxlevay, en Flickr



Tango en Buenos Aires. por Marcelo Matos, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires

Nice photos


----------



## AndriyVerbytskyi

Joseph85 said:


> Spectacular in these last photos looks like a city of eastern europe



i agree. especially this photo ->










Buenos Aires is one of my favorites cities in Latin America. I like people and architecture


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Really... BUT REALLY... A great city...


----------



## Bauhaus

next page


More pics





































Link of the pics:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1432407-ciudad-captada-buenos-aires-en-fotos


----------



## I(L)WTC

The first pic! :drool:


----------



## seba_bolso

Día del Tango


----------



## franm

SEBA_ BOLSO:

Exelentes las fotos!!!!! te las robe y las subi a la pagina de BSAs, Santiago y Montevideo. Igual te cité asi no me hago el copado que las saque yo


----------



## valisaires

More pics....


----------



## minde0445

y quiero una cosa preguntar, no podria entrar a rascuales ? si yo estoy tourist  y quiero verlo


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## seba_bolso

*Buenos Aires Moments*​








Lectura por io sono Quique, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires


----------



## valisaires

nice pics :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires





valisaires said:


> nice pics :cheers:


Thanks


----------



## seba_bolso

*Happy summer solstice everybody!


Summer in Buenos Aires. 
*











*por Martín Turnes, en Flickr*











*por Daniel Fasciolo, en Flickr*


*por Martín Turnes, en Flickr*


----------



## ilmkidunya

cooooooooool pics


----------



## seba_bolso

THANKS


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## benezuela

imitacion de Paris hno:


----------



## AndriyVerbytskyi

thanks! good pics) especially summer)
in my country now winter...cold and snowyhno:


----------



## valisaires

Nice pics


----------



## pankajs

Ancient type building and sculptures


----------



## seba_bolso

*Christmas in 9th of July Avenue (the widest avenue in the world)​Its name honors Argentina's Independence Day, July 9, 1816.​*











*Christmas in Buenos Aires​*

*por Fina Rosell, en Flickr*


*por Fernando Reis, en Flickr*





Calle Florida por APPPP, en Flickr




*por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice Christmas photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## minde0445

yes amazing, yo viajo a Buenos Aires el enero, pronto. Que penas, que no sea Christmas


----------



## corsario albiceleste




----------



## Metaletemon




----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful city..


----------



## valisaires

*por Jonathan Emanuel Lewenhaupt, en Flickr*


*por Jonathan Emanuel Lewenhaupt, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Buenos Aires is indeed a beautiful, very nice city


----------



## valisaires




----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Merry Christmas everybody!​*


----------



## geoff189d

Always enjoy looking at pictures of Buenos Aires. Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## valisaires




----------



## franm

valisaires: 

ZARPADAS fotos!!!!
Subilas al render de Santiago, Montevideo y BUENOS AIRES


----------



## baks

Hermosa ciudad!


----------



## valisaires

*Floralis Genérica


Floralis Genérica is a sculpture made of steel and aluminum located in Plaza de las Naciones Unidas (United Nations Park), a gift to the city by the Argentine architect Eduardo Catalano. Weighs eighteen tons and is 24 meters high.

Catalano once said that the flower "is a synthesis of all the flowers and is both a hope that is reborn every day to open." It was created in 2002. 

The sculpture moves closing its petals in the evening and opening them in the morning.​*










*The Giant Robot of Buenos Aires por Stuck in Customs, en Flickr*


----------



## endar

superb...
great buenos aires


----------



## valisaires

*Florida Street, 3 days before New Year's eve...*


*Calle Florida - Buenos Aires por Airton Morassi en Flickr*


----------



## Mindtrapper0

Me: "Buenos Aires, you are beautiful."

BS AS: "I know."


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Nice pics 



geoff189d said:


> Always enjoy looking at pictures of Buenos Aires. Merry Xmas to all.


Thank you 

*And Happy new year to all too :cheers:*





> Florida Street, 3 days before New Year's eve...


Nice to see Florida (flowery) street full of flowers :lol::nuts:


----------



## Jaguar

*Puerto Madero*

Republica Building, by Cesar Pelli.









Faro towers









Tramway




































Waterfront:


----------



## seba_bolso

*The "Monumento a La Carta Magna y las Cuatro Regiones Argentinas"

It was a gift of Spain and it was raised by the Spanish community in 1910 for the Centennial of the Argentine Independence, and it is commonly referred to as the "Spanish Monument" ("Monumento De los Españoles").

The colossal work is 25 meters high, created in marble from Carrara and brass by the Spanish sculptor Agustí Querol Subirats.

The monument bears the inscription of part of the Argentine Constitution: 

(We, the representatives of the people of the Argentine Nation, assembled in General Constituent Congress by the will and election of the provinces which compose it, in fulfillment of pre-existing pacts, with the object of constituting the national union, ensuring justice, preserving domestic peace, providing for the common defense, promoting the general welfare...

"...and securing the blessings of liberty to ourselves, to our posterity, and to all men in the world who wish to dwell on Argentine soil: invoking the protection of God, source of all reason and justice, do ordain, decree and establish this Constitution for the Argentine Nation".*)

Preamble of the Argentine Constitution, 1853




Buenos Aires by zaqi, on Flickr



Buenos Aires sense cotxes by Jose Téllez, on Flickr


Ingenieria by  Gabriel Franceschi®, on Flickr


*Pidgeons of Mayo Square*













*Gay Pride*




























Buenos Aires - Stars highway view by Marcelo Musacchio, on Flickr











​


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the fresh updates, really nice pics from Buenos Aires...:cheers2:


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*The outline of part of Buenos Aires skyline seen from across Rio de la Plata in Uruguay.* (about 50 kilometres -32 miles- away from Buenos Aires.)




*Buquebus Station and Ferries crossing the River Plate*

*Buquebus is a ferry company that carries millions of people every year between Buenos Aires, Argentina and various locations in Uruguay.
They are the fastest ferries in the world.*


*Buquebus by snoozenkaye, on Flickr*











*Buquebus by mdwelch, on Flickr*














*
Argentina-00702 by Rodrigo Marcandier, on Flickr
*​


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh

like.
very nice Pics


----------



## el palmesano

in the top 10 of the most beautiful cities of the world!


----------



## seba_bolso

More pics...


----------



## seba_bolso

wonderful Buenos Aires as always! 

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

seba_bolso said:


>


LOVE IT!


----------



## valisaires

^^ nice


----------



## chris_maiden

*Plaza San Martín*


----------



## mariel699

me encantó la última


----------



## Nacho_7

Beautiful pics by SkyCA

*Buenos Aires​*













































*Buenos Aires​*_*Palacio Barolo, Montserrat​*_


















*Bueno Aires​*





























































​

*Buenos Aires​*
*Catalinas​*


----------



## mariel699




----------



## valisaires

nice pics of "skyca" I hope he enjoyed his visit.


----------



## Uspallata

Me gustaron las fotos de la terminal del Buquebus, cuando fuí no estaba tan bonita.


----------



## seba_bolso

Uspallata said:


> Me gustaron las fotos de la terminal del Buquebus, cuando fuí no estaba tan bonita.


Hace cuanto fue?


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I just loved the last pics you´ve posted mariel!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES BY ME

*BAIRES POR MI*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!!


----------



## mariel699




----------



## mariel699




----------



## gonzalo_max18

En la última foto, el de la derecha no es el forista Tito, de Brasil?


----------



## mariel699

no sé, la sacó un salvadureño en el thread: "Buenos Aires y conurbano..." con nick DARK(...)


----------



## seba_bolso

gonzalo_max18 said:


> En la última foto, el de la derecha no es el forista Tito, de Brasil?


You should credit the pics taken by the forums members that visited the city. :cheers:


----------



## 0scart

I am loving the city! So much to do, so much to see. You only gotta be on your toes and you'll be fine!


----------



## Uspallata

mariel699 said:


> no sé, la sacó un salvadureño en el thread: "Buenos Aires y conurbano..." con nick DARK(...)


Darklite


----------



## seba_bolso

Buenos Aires por cocopauquez, en Flickr


----------



## poponoso

*So lovely these last ones!!!*


----------



## valisaires

nice pics


----------



## Guaporense

great city!


----------



## Rombi

Great! It reminds rather european metropolis than S American. Comes to mind Madrid or Milan^^


----------



## valisaires

*B&W Urban life of BA... :cheers:*














[URL=http://img809.imageshack.us/i/42034676259bb50e1e9do.jpg/]


















[/URL]
​


----------



## Linguine

beautiful Buenos Aires pics....thanks for posting.:cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics


----------



## corsario albiceleste

beautiful BA as usual


----------



## seba_bolso

^^


----------



## seba_bolso

*"However a city is also its inhabitants, here the porteños (whose who live in BA), estimulated Ruben Dario (1867-1916) to eulogized this "porteño fervour" of sheer bustle, chatter and movement -hurry. For him, Buenos Aires was "Cosmopolis", a Paris without parisians, "a crucible of souls and races". But "day and day turning into the centre of Iberoamerican thought". 

The notion of Babel city was already formulated in 1848 by William McCann in "Two thousands Mile Ride through the Argentine Provinces" : "The varieties complexion and costume, including people of every corner of the world, and the babel of tonges of all nations, so confound the senses, that is difficult to describe the effect. Surely no other city of the world could present such a motley assemblage; and the diversity of physiognomy is so great that one might doubt if mankind are all descended form a common stock."

According to historian Jose Moya, porteño culture had defined itself by the 1920s as one of the most distinct and vibrant urban cultures in the world. He adds "the porteño's perpetual complain about their lack of an autochthonous culture became itself an idiosycratic mark of it. And became Buenos Aires perceived as a vital city of ethinc pluralism and conviviality " 
*​
Jason Wilson, "Buenos Aires, a cultural and literary history."​
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/kankalas/7010054531/in/photostream




















































​


----------



## corsario albiceleste

lovely photos again


----------



## abarag08

awesome pics.... Would surely visit this beautiful city...


----------



## mariel699

Plaza por peloman, en Flickr











Buenos Aires 3 por enilma, en Flickr


IMGP4736 por jjou50, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires

> *Buenos Aires Football Culture
> 
> Buenos Aires has the highest concentration of football teams of any city in the world.
> 
> Football was introduced to Argentina in the 1860s by the British immigrants in Buenos Aires.
> 
> The so-called "father of Argentine football" was a Glaswegian schoolteacher immigrant, Alexander Watson Hutton, who first taught football at St Andrew's School in Buenos Aires in the early 1880s. Hutton established the Association Argentine Football League.
> 
> This first Argentine league was contested in 1891, making it the second oldest league in the world (after Great Britain), while the Argentine Football Association (AFA) was formed in 1893.
> 
> Passion for football doesn’t really get any more intense than in Argentina, and Buenos Aires is at the beating heart of it all. Rivalries make certain areas pretty combustible places when two big teams lock horns and both sets of fans form huge swarms of flag waving, whistle blowing, confetti throwing armies.
> 
> Above them all stand out Boca Juniors and River Plate, Argentina’s two best teams, whose rivalry is nothing short of legendary. Actually, watching a match between them was recently deemed one of the "50 sporting things to do before you die" by The Observer.
> 
> The importance of this game cannot be underestimated and its effects have been soaked up into the local culture. An example of this would be that after such games street signs cover the city of Buenos Aires with humorous jokes about the losing team. At the games themselves there are fireworks, confetti, flags and riots within the stadiums as the stands actually bounce to the rhythm of the jumping fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River Plate vs. Boca Juniors*​*
> *


*Most of the photos were taken by user Federico Peretti* :cheers:







picadito por sicoactiva, en Flickr


























*The passion of the smaller leagues... :cheers:*



*Ai se eu te pego... :lol:*










*Messi mania in an Argentine Match against Spain in River Plate Stadium (we won 4-1 btw :lol:  )*




*Diego Maradona in the La Boca district*









Perón, Evita, Maradona, La Boca, Buenos Aires, Argentina por anneorla, en Flickr

*Tango and Boca Juniors supporter*


​


----------



## gonzalo_max18

:applause:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

breathtaking... I love the city where i live in... BA is great even beeing imperfect.


----------



## Nacho_7

De Maxem:

















































































[


----------



## corsario albiceleste

very nice pics


----------



## seba_bolso

nice photos of maxem :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires Chinatown by stevebotkin, on Flickr


----------



## Argentine

Pretty


----------



## Argentine




----------



## seba_bolso

buenas fotos, traten de no sobrecargar las paginas.


----------



## Motul

The most beautiful city in Latin America.. :applause:


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Deanb

GREAT


----------



## japanese001

My apartment block - Avenida General Las Heras Buenos Aires by Strasser vacation, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

BA lishious so tasty


----------



## japanese001

argentina by junko.k, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb

lots of shots here remind me of manhattan


----------



## chris_maiden

^^

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## corsario albiceleste

^^



japanese001 said:


> argentina by junko.k, on Flickr



^^ Nice, I love the modern and old art deco and rationalism towers/buildings mix in downtown BA. :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

ferroviario by jlord, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste

Some random shots of BA... 


Estacion constitucion por gusmarion, en Flickr











​


----------



## Joseph85

Good pics


----------



## midrise

:2cents:BA is Argentina's film capital, like Hollywood/LA, goverment center or capital, like Washington DC, and financal center like Manhattan and melting pot like New York all rolled into one it holds many titles also educational center like Boston and Philadelphia


----------



## 0scart

Thanks for your two cents!! And I second what you say, Baires is that and much more. The current national position that BA holds is a double-edged sword.


----------



## corsario albiceleste

B.A. por Dukenny, en Flickr















por Clotylde Chevalier, en Flickr




​


----------



## corsario albiceleste

​


----------



## Joseph85

Good pics


----------



## valisaires

Pictures&People :nuts:




​


----------



## corsario albiceleste

lovely photos! :cheers:


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Joseph85

Awesome


----------



## valisaires

*Buenos Aires from the River Plate crossing to Montevideo, Uruguay.

By me*




















​


----------



## valisaires

nice pics Argentine :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

^^

​


----------



## meaburroperomerio

lovely the last one!


----------



## poponoso

*The last one is sooo nice...*


----------



## Nacho_7

Punto Obelisco







Puerto Madero


----------



## seba_bolso

poponoso said:


> *The last one is sooo nice...*


^^ another from the River Plate


----------



## seba_bolso

*More by Francisco Bedeschi
*














































​


----------



## meaburroperomerio

NICE!!


----------



## seba_bolso

More pics... :cheers:















​


----------



## Brazilian001

Palermo neighborhood








Recoleta neighborhood


The colorful neighborhood of La Boca


----------



## Joseph85

Good pics


----------



## Nacho_7

By Quilmeño










By Maxem


----------



## corsario albiceleste

^^ beautiful


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Buenos Aires Street Life*









































Buenos Aires por zaqi, en Flickr

 subte graffiti III por Mariox Bicentenario, en Flickr


Buenos Aires My Love por Gartija, en Flickr





​


----------



## Nacho_7

*BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## midrise

:dance:makes me want to TANGO


----------



## rulo_92r

Awesome pics!


----------



## DarkLite

Beautiful photos, I love the density.


----------



## Joseph85

Nice pics


----------



## seba_bolso

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Nacho_7

De santy.uru


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful city.


----------



## Linguine

really nice urban photos from Buenos Aires...:cheers2:


----------



## Nacho_7

Buenos Aires


----------



## corsario albiceleste

nice pics


----------



## tijuano en el df

qué bella ciudad! muy buenas fotos también!


----------



## Rekarte

Awsm city that I wanna know


----------



## corsario albiceleste

*Some random pics*












*"Kiss whoever you want" *


Besa a Quien Quieres por zaab70, en Flickr

*Vegan Restaurant*



*One of the oldest Tango dinner expositions in the city.*



*Tango in Harrods*




*Zoombie Walk by Fabio Sabatini*















*Chinatown*






​


----------



## valisaires

nice pics :cheers::cheers:


----------



## valisaires

*More photos of BA :cheers:
*






























































Zip-It por SebKe, en Flickr

​


----------



## Nacho_7




----------



## chris_maiden

Hermosas fotos.


----------



## Nando_ros

Impressive urban pics !!


----------



## Joseph85

Good pics


----------



## karnilla

Buenos Aires is indeed beautiful!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great street level shots!


----------



## Nacho_7




----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## corsario albiceleste

lovely photos of BA :cheers:


----------



## valisaires

nicee :cheers:


----------



## Lucille89Hall

Excelent pictures, actually the true essence of Buenos Aires.


----------



## Bauhaus

Link of the pictures
http://misfotosdebuenosaires.blogspot.com.ar/search/label/Palermo


----------



## seba_bolso

^^Bauhaus, your photos are huge, try to resize them if you can please. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden

Che, están saturando todas las páginas, no suban tantas fotos...


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## midrise

BA is simply.......URBANTASTIC...:banana::banana2::banana::banana2:


----------



## the construccion

Fantastic


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine

:cheers1:


----------



## Argentine

B.A north zone


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine

*More Bs As... 
*


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## chris_maiden

BA, a diverse city.


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Erika botelha

Buenos Aires is beutiful, But for me is more like The Madrid of the South hemiesfere then Paris...i think that !!!


----------



## Argentine




----------



## midrise

^^:2cents:...Yes, I too agree that Madrid is a better comparison than Paris. Evan spanish is the offical language......That being said at one time when Argentina was flush with money and the city was in its heyday, between 1880-1920's, it was modeled or influeanced by Paris. BA is truely a mix of Europe. It is said the "portenos", the people of BA, speak spanish with an italian accent. Also it is knowen for its food, in perticular pizza....:dance2::dance2:...let's tango.


----------



## Argentine

the Argentines speak spanish With An Italian accent, they feel as French but would like to be German.


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## midrise

oui oui, aber jal


----------



## Argentine

ok


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine

http://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss53/maiden_chris/Buenos Aires Abril 2012/DSC07473.jpg


----------



## Argentine




----------



## seba_bolso

:nuts:


----------



## seba_bolso

Nadie va a visitar el hilo si seguís sobrecargando tanto las paginas argentine hno:


----------



## Argentine

Si, ya se, quiero sumar paginas 61 me parece poco :nuts:
igual no son fotos taannnnn pesadas


----------



## BringMe

SUCH A PERFECT AND MAGICAL CITY!


Lovely Buenos Aireas as always :cheers:



Hermosas fotos Argentine 


PD: Si muchas fotos en solo una pagina :S


----------



## Argentine

Bueno ok


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## everywhere

Amazing images from Buenos Aires... :cheers:


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Vicvin86

*Few clicks @ Puerto Madero June 12th 2012*


DSC08263 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08366 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08353 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08333 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08324 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08323 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Few clicks @ Puerto Madero June 12th 2012*


DSC08322 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08318 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08316 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08303 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08305 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08306 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Few clicks @ Puerto Madero June 12th 2012*


DSC08302 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08293 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08290 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08278 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08266 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC08264 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Argentine

Como odio el edificio de prefectura


----------



## Brazilian001

Great shots from Puerto Madero! kay:


----------



## Vicvin86

Argentine said:


> Como odio el edificio de prefectura


Which one?



brazilian001 said:


> Great shots from Puerto Madero! kay:


Thanks! 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VGhLHx_cJE


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## chris_maiden

Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Argentine




----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414

Disco disco disco disco disco disco disco disco Shampeing


----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414

Kiss by you (?)


----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## meaburroperomerio

Tan lindas fotos y no dejas que la gente comente! solo para llegar a la pagina 70? que ironía...


----------



## Asrael7414

meaburroperomerio said:


> Tan lindas fotos y no dejas que la gente comente! solo para llegar a la pagina 70? que ironía...


Yo dejo que la gente comente. La gente la mayoría de veces entra y no comenta nada, hay que poner fotos nuevas cada tanto


----------



## cristian815

Asrael7414 said:


>


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## the construccion

Increible las fotos!!!


----------



## Asrael7414

Grax


----------



## Asrael7414




----------



## khoojyh

BA is so beautiful when u look into its detail !!!


----------



## Joseph85

Nice pics


----------



## valisaires

Argentine said:


>


*Those are soo downtown BA!*




Asrael7414 said:


>


*Lovely view from Jorge Newbery airport! *



Asrael7414 said:


>


nice old and new architecture :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

great updates....:cheers2:


----------



## seba_bolso

*March against SOPA*

*"Censorship Laws are against porno too!" :lol:*









​


----------



## valisaires

*One day, my dear Buenos Aires,
that day when I see you again,
no more will be pain or forgetting.

There, in the street where it heard 
my uncertain promises of love,
the lamp looked down on my loved one,
bright to me as the sun.

Today I'd return, if luck let me,
to my port and my only love.
How sadly I hear the accordion
tug at the reins of the heart

Here, Buenos Aires, with flowers
I could wish my life have its end:
In your arms could be no disappointments,
no regret at the years come again.

In crowds the memories are passing,
long trails of them, sweet with emotion.
I want you to know in remembering
the pains go away from the heart.

In those streets, from suburban windows
a little girl saw me and flowered:
when again shall I see that gladness,
and eyes smiling and gazing at me?

In the most fighting of back-streets a song
begs for our courage and love;
surely a sigh and a promise will
wipe out the tears at the wrong.

One day, my dear Buenos Aires,
that day when I see you again,
no more will be pain or forgetting. . .

"My dear Buenos Aires (Alfredo Le Pera, Tango, 1934)

*







































*TANGO*


----------



## leo_msg

Eu estive em Buenos Aires essas férias  cidade linda


----------



## seba_bolso

Nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## valisaires

*Old Buenos Aires*

*San Telmo neighborhood. 

One of the oldest disctricts in Buenos Aires, with architeture mostly of 1700s*.




*Santo Domingo Convent*

*Built in 1751, in the vestibule is the mausoleum of patriot General Belgrano.

The temple of Santo Domingo lodges not only the remains of Belgrano, but also two captured British flags since the district of Monserrat was the district of the defense against the English Invasions in 1806 and 1807. 

In 1806, Buenos Aires was a Spanish colony and was invaded by a British force under the command of William Carr Beresford. The british occupied the city but after several weeks it was defeated by a colonial militia led by Santiago de Liniers y Bremond. This is was the first (out of two) "English Invasions" (Invasiones Inglesas).

The Santo Domingo Convent still has holes in one of its towers left by the bullets of the battles. (as you can see in the pic).
*










*Old Docklands*











*Modern Docklands*



​


----------



## Guaporense

great photos!


----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## fastboyRD

_One of the most beautiful cities of Latin America._


----------



## Cnavar

My personal Gallery of Buenos Aires

Puerto Madero



























Downtain









Recoleta









Palermo


















You can see more of my pictures in Flickr​


----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## the construccion

Increible las fotos


----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## balthazar

Nice city


----------



## CorazonRomano

:cheers:


----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## CorazonRomano




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## the construccion

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Dakaro

Buenos Aires looks very european! I love this city! :cheers2:


----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## midrise

Nice update of the European, South American. It not only looks European it is, with a twist, a literate, tango, cafe society.....VIVA BA...:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Amoreningles

Grax


----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## Amoreningles




----------



## 2die4

Such an amazing city !


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice new photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## Yago.Almagro

*Buenos Aires, Satelital 
*


----------



## Yago.Almagro

Pseudo playa de Bs As


----------



## Yago.Almagro

The "Ovni" Bs As


----------



## Yago.Almagro

Metalic flower , Bs As; 

Open in the day 










close in the night


----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Nacho_7




----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Excellent set of pics!


----------



## Brazilian001

Nice updates from Buenos Aires!


----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## Yago.Almagro




----------



## gonzalo_max18

​


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17

luk17 said:


>


^^


----------



## luk17

luk17 said:


>


^^


----------



## luk17

luk17 said:


>


^^


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17

:cheers:


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## the construccion

luk17 said:


>


:eek2:


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## BringMe

Like always I fall in love with Buenos Aires JUST STUNNING! :banana:

Excellent job!


----------



## luk17




----------



## gonzalo_max18

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us











​


----------



## Nigel20

I'm really loving these pics.


----------



## the construccion

Argentosoma said:


> *Baires*
> 
> 
> Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificio del Congreso Nacional / National Congress Building (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Avenida de Mayo desde la Plaza de Mayo (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr​


No son mias


----------



## luk17




----------



## gonzalo_max18

HQ!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES...*











by
Totu


----------



## luk17




----------



## Zepeda42




----------



## geoff189d

Were those pics of people demonstrating about Government policies?


----------



## Ian

Yes, yesterday night...


----------



## midrise

:2cents:..Again the people need to be heard because of the kaotic Argentine goverment. The history of their goverment has been a bad thing. If they could get their shit together the econemy would thrive with everything the land and populas have to offer. At one time Argentina was a power house around the 8th largest in the world, that is when BA was in it's glory....F__k it let's Tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Salvatierra

They are lots of thigs in this world they're not free, even the freedom has a price, and sadly is one of the higest ones...

I don't care about the rest of the people say of this government, this is an uncover tirany, but the people must wake up if they want to make the change.

The french people fight bravely many times for their freedom, seven times, but there they have it, they called ''republic'' as we called this nation after this...

Sorry for the off-topic, I visit very often this theard, realy like the photos, and if I no made any coments it's because I have been many years in this forum as a guest and get the habit of view without reply.


----------



## seba_bolso

Salvatierra said:


> *The french people fight bravely many times for their freedom, seven times, but there they have it, they called ''republic'' as we called this nation after this...*
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic.


*Well, I agree witrh that. Argentina has probably one of the highest civil freedom in the world! 



Protest last Thursday*


























​


----------



## luk17




----------



## Nacho_7

Punto Obelisco


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## el palmesano

luk17 said:


>


this building is amazing!!!!!!

tell me that the building is protected


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## midrise

I like too see them type of people, more please, in that kind of city, which is Tangolishous!!:dance2::dance2:


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## seba_bolso

...


----------



## seba_bolso

*More.*









*Buenos Aires street fashion​​*



Buenos Aires, Argentina - Prendas Públicas - por prendaspublicas, en Flickr














​


----------



## luk17

:cheers:


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17

:banana:


----------



## luk17

^^


----------



## luk17

MM


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## valisaires

seba_bolso said:


> *More.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buenos Aires street fashion​​*
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina - Prendas Públicas - por prendaspublicas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


lovely pics!


----------



## Linguine

nice urban photos from Buenos Aires...:cheers:


----------



## Salvatierra

luk 17 why are you comenting your own posts?:lol::lol: It's very funny

They are all very nice pics you post every day, a really nice work:cheers:

We really have to make something with all that residential buildings of the 70´s, they are so fuk... horrible,:lol::lol:, im dreaming with the demolition ball.:nuts::nuts:

Edit:

luk, porqué venías comentando tus propios posts, jajaja me resulta gracioso.

Son muy lindas las fotos que posteás cada día, un muy buen trabajo, las veo siempre aunque comento poco.

Tenemos que hacer algo con todos esos edificios residenciales de los 70's, son horribles, ultimamente ando soñando con la bola de demoliciín XD


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17

Salvatierra said:


> l
> 
> Tenemos que hacer algo con todos esos edificios residenciales de los 70's, son horribles, ultimamente ando soñando con la bola de demoliciín XD


Si, por suerte ya no se hacen mas.


----------



## luk17




----------



## luk17

:banned:


----------



## luk17

:lurker:


----------



## luk17

20


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain

Modern and old










The congres


----------



## BornVillain

great photos :banana:


----------



## BornVillain

Modern Skyline of Bs As


----------



## the construccion

Good photos !!!


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain

the construccion said:


> Good photos !!!


Thanks


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice new photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## the construccion




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## midrise

post #1601 looks like spring time along Callo Santa Fe.....yes/no?..:dunno:


----------



## BornVillain

midrise said:


> post #1601 looks like spring time along Callo Santa Fe.....yes/no?..:dunno:


I dont know


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain

^^


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain

:cheers:


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## seba_bolso

BornVillain said:


>


*There's a Foster and a Pelli together in that dock :cheers:
*

Por cierto, tengo que decirlo, la manera en que saturas las paginas es molesto... a pesar de eso la mayoría están buenas


----------



## BornVillain

seba_bolso said:


> *There's a Foster and a Pelli together in that dock :cheers:
> *
> 
> Por cierto, tengo que decirlo, la manera en que saturas las paginas es molesto... a pesar de eso la mayoría están buenas


No saturo nada, subo 2 o 3 fotos por post nomas , ademas sos el único que siempre se queja de eso , yo veo que el marcador de visitas sube cada 100 por dia justamente porque actualizo sino estaria muerto y parado hace semanas, se ve que a vos solo te molesta. No lo puedo creer, quien te crees que sos para decirme si puedo o no puedo subir fotos


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## seba_bolso

BornVillain said:


> No saturo nada, subo 2 o 3 fotos por post nomas , ademas sos el único que siempre se queja de eso , yo veo que el marcador de visitas sube cada 100 por día justamente porque actualizo sino estaria muerto y parado hace semanas, se ve que a vos solo te molesta. No lo puedo creer, quien te crees que sos para decirme si puedo o no puedo subir fotos


*varios te lo dijeron, yo cree este hilo hace mas de un año *y lo veo casi siempre, lo que faltan ahora son comentarios antes las visitas subían igual (o más) pero la gente podía opinar... 

La idea del hilo antes era que postearamos todos fotos y comentáramos eso ya no pasa porq llenas varias paginas seguidas.... 

Ahora ya nadie postea porq de todos modos las fotos quedan dos paginas atrás a los dos minutos...


----------



## BornVillain

seba_bolso said:


> *varios te lo dijeron, yo cree este hilo hace mas de un año *y lo veo casi siempre, lo que faltan ahora son comentarios antes las visitas subían igual (o más) pero la gente podía opinar...
> 
> La idea del hilo antes era que postearamos todos fotos y comentáramos eso ya no pasa porq llenas varias paginas seguidas....
> 
> Ahora ya nadie postea porq de todos modos las fotos quedan dos paginas atrás a los dos minutos...


Nunca nadie comenta, si no fuera porque subo fotos este hilo hubiera muerto long time a go


----------



## valisaires

BornVillain said:


> Nunca nadie comenta, si no fuera porque subo fotos este hilo hubiera muerto long time a go


Lo dudo, yo junto con seba_bolso, el salteño y un par más lo mantenemos hace casi dos años! :nuts:


----------



## BringMe

I'm in love!


I can't believe how magical and stunning buenos aires is! 

:banana:


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## the construccion

Que buenas fotos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valisaires

​


----------



## BornVillain

:cheers:


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## valisaires

el grafitti de la segunda foto es imperdonable (el peronista digo) hno:


----------



## Ian

Este thread se convirtio en uno mas, como tantos otros que los spammeros/trolls arruinan... una lastima, y encima ni siquiera siguen la consigna que es "street & urban life" y ponen toneladas de fotos cualquiera !!!!

:bash:


----------



## BornVillain

Ian said:


> Este thread se convirtio en uno mas, como tantos otros que los spammeros/trolls arruinan... una lastima, y encima ni siquiera siguen la consigna que es "street & urban life" y ponen toneladas de fotos cualquiera !!!!
> 
> :bash:


Bua, esta es una pagina para subir fotos, pretendes que se actualice una ves al mes, la idea es promocionar la ciudad de Bs As, por lo menos yo lo veo asi. 
Si es Urban o sky o lo que sea, es lo menos, se trata de mostrar todo


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## BornVillain




----------



## seba_bolso

Ian said:


> Este thread se convirtio en uno mas, como tantos otros que los spammeros/trolls arruinan... una lastima, y encima ni siquiera siguen la consigna que es "street & urban life" y ponen toneladas de fotos cualquiera !!!!
> 
> :bash:


Completamente, sin mencionar que los comentarios desaparecieron como arte de magia... hno:



> Bua, esta es una pagina para subir fotos, pretendes que se actualice una ves al mes, la idea es promocionar la ciudad de Bs As, por lo menos yo lo veo asi.


No es un foro de discusión sobre ciudades, arquitectura y fotografía... voy simplemente lo convertiste en tu pagina personal para postear todas las fotos que podes encontrar de Baires en el día y completar paginas sin parar con post vacíos... 

El hilo se actualizaba casi a diario antes que comenzaras a postear... 

Varias fotos están buenas, pero ese no es el punto, el hilo perdió el sentido que cada uno pueda postear un grupo de fotos acorde al titulo del hilo en un post y comentar.




> Si es Urban o sky o lo que sea, es lo menos, se trata de mostrar todo


Hay otros threads de Buenos Aires para eso en este foro...


----------



## BornVillain

seba_bolso said:


> Completamente, sin mencionar que los comentarios desaparecieron como arte de magia... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> No es un foro de discusión sobre ciudades, arquitectura y fotografía... voy simplemente lo convertiste en tu pagina personal para postear todas las fotos que podes encontrar de Baires en el día y completar paginas sin parar con post vacíos...
> 
> El hilo se actualizaba casi a diario antes que comenzaras a postear...
> 
> Varias fotos están buenas, pero ese no es el punto, el hilo perdió el sentido que cada uno pueda postear un grupo de fotos acorde al titulo del hilo en un post y comentar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay otros threads de Buenos Aires para eso en este foro...


Bueno entonces me voy, actualicen ustedes yo ya no lo voy a hacer mas o sino que no actualice nadie
y , no me echen la culpa de que nadie postea o nadie mas actualiza, yo no se lo prohibí a nadie.


----------



## gonzalo_max18

El hilo tiene un título y debe respetarse la temática, por algo se llama así.

Es molesto entrar y tener que esperar a que carguen tantas fotos... saturas la página y uno termina por abandonar la visita. Bienvenidas sean tus ganas de aportar, pero siguiendo la regla que impone el título del thread.

Respeta el hilo, por favor. Gracias.


----------



## BornVillain

gonzalo_max18 said:


> El hilo tiene un título y debe respetarse la temática, por algo se llama así.
> 
> Es molesto entrar y tener que esperar a que carguen tantas fotos... saturas la página y uno termina por abandonar la visita. Bienvenidas sean tus ganas de aportar, pero siguiendo la regla que impone el título del thread.
> 
> Respeta el hilo, por favor. Gracias.


Todos los thrent en esta pagina son asi, pilas y pilas de fotos, que ese es el sentido ver fotos de las ciudades, a nadie le interesa ver los comentarios.


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ El que no está entendiendo nada sos vos, de onda.


----------



## valisaires

*Memorial to the Victims of the Argentine Dictadure (between 1976-1982)*



*Typical Kiosk*, selling candies and groceries. 

*It has Filletado signs ( a type of artistic drawing, with stylised lines and flowered, climbing plants, typically used in Buenos Aires*


FLORIDA 138 por dirceu1507, en Flickr











*Museum of Decorative Arts​*














​


----------



## cameronpaul

I am thinking of going to B.A. but friends of mine tell me that because of the economic situation, the city streets are full of homeless people making a nuisance of themsleves to visitors. I find this a bit hard to believe. Any comments from someone living in B.A.?


----------



## BornVillain

chris_maiden said:


> ^^ El que no está entendiendo nada sos vos, de onda.


Bueno puede ser, no quise trollear.


----------



## midrise

:lol: BEWARE OF THE HOMELESS..hno::nuts:hno:


----------



## Nacho_7

cameronpaul said:


> I am thinking of going to B.A. but friends of mine tell me that because of the economic situation, the city streets are full of homeless people making a nuisance of themsleves to visitors. I find this a bit hard to believe. Any comments from someone living in B.A.?


The last time that we had a bad economic situation was eleven years ago.

"homeless people making a nuisance of themsleves to visitors"... not only visitors men :lol:, but "full"?, well, this it´s not Norway, there is homeless people in the streets like any other big city, especially in centrical areas, but don´t worry... they don´t eat people, for now.


----------



## midrise

I'm glad someone commented on this inapt observation. There is homless people in the US, look at Greece with it's bad times, I bet there are homeless people in their country as in any country. If homeless people were that agressive nobody would travel away in the world. I was in BA 10 years ago. I was not bothered.


----------



## valisaires

cameronpaul said:


> I am thinking of going to B.A. but friends of mine tell me that because of the economic situation, the city streets are full of homeless people making a nuisance of themsleves to visitors. I find this a bit hard to believe. Any comments from someone living in B.A.?


Well, I'm going to be completely honest, the only city where homeless people bother me a little was (believe it or not) Toronto.

Since most of them are junkies and they ask you for "change" every time you leave a pub or restaurante late at night! (at least in Queen St. -downtown- were I stayed). Once I found a bunch of them screaming like crazy at each other from one corner to another and I was alone in the street at night. I really feel scared.

That never happen to me in my 27 years of life living in BA, I can tell you that... I don't see any more homeless people that what I've seen in other large cities and most of them are really harmless. It's really rare find a homeless person asking you for money when you leave a place here. 

Maybe you can find them in the subway when you buy a ticket or in some pedestrian streets in the city centre (homeless people tend to be in centric areas).


The economic crisis in the country was 11 years ago! (you could find many people in the street in those years) And it has been growing at a rate of 7-8% almost every year since then...


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I´ve been recently in New York wich is full of homeless... so ?? Your comment is offtopic Cameron


----------



## BornVillain

cameronpaul said:


> I am thinking of going to B.A. but friends of mine tell me that because of the economic situation, the city streets are full of homeless people making a nuisance of themsleves to visitors. I find this a bit hard to believe. Any comments from someone living in B.A.?


If true, there are many homeless on the streets of Buenos Aires, as most are immigrants from neighboring countries
To be honest, the vast majority of poverty that you see in Buenos Aires are from other countries


----------



## Ian

meaburroperomerio said:


> I´ve been recently in New York wich is full of homeless... so ?? Your comment is offtopic Cameron


Hola soft-troll, tanto tiempo.. explicame por que te molesta la inquitud de Cameron??? 

:bash:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Ian said:


> Hola soft-troll, tanto tiempo.. explicame por que te molesta la inquitud de Cameron???
> 
> :bash:


Te importa tanto mis comentarios y a mi vos me pareces tan sumamente irrelevante que ya es demasiado que te de este hablando...


----------



## Ian

Lo que me importa (_un poco_) es el thread, los arruinadores de threads da la casulidad que son siempre los mismos entonces pareciera que tengo algo contra vos, que simplemente sos uno mas de tantos personajes que padecen las mismas patologias de complejo de inferioridad y bananerismo...

Slds


----------



## valisaires

​


----------



## valisaires

*Messimania*

*Argentina at River Plate Stadium*



































​


----------



## valisaires

*Palermo District*


Contraste Urbano por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr











*Lugano district from Interama Tower (230 m)*





















​


----------



## BornVillain




----------



## seba_bolso

*Waiters and waitresses race*





















What are you looking at? por batto#271, en Flickr



Attitude. por batto#271, en Flickr


tráfico por c.szabla, en Flickr


Family almost syncro por batto#271, en Flickr​


----------



## midrise

*What are you looking at??*

BA.....that's what I'm looking at........Great images of everyday life... Let's tango:dance2::dance2:


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## valisaires

​


----------



## Jess55icag

I love Buenos Aires


----------



## Burton679




----------



## meaburroperomerio

Ian said:


> Lo que me importa (_un poco_) es el thread, los arruinadores de threads da la casulidad que son siempre los mismos entonces pareciera que tengo algo contra vos, que simplemente sos uno mas de tantos personajes que padecen las mismas patologias de complejo de inferioridad y bananerismo...
> 
> Slds



jA no... la verdad es que estas obse... yo no arruino los hilos, el que siempre sale criticando a todos sos vos... de hecho nadie te soporta en el F. Arg. sabés porque? Porque mientras los demás aportan sobre temas, vos siempre comentas sobre lo que los demas dicen, diciendo que pueden o no escribir, tenes un cierto perfil de panelista de Viviana Cansa, jajaj...
Mira cuantos hilos tenes iniciados vos y cuantos yo... y vemos quien es el que aporta y quien el que no hace mas que quejarse. 
By the way si te ocupas tanto de mi el complejo lo tiene otro, a mi las cosas que decís no me gustan y jamas salgo a atacarte...


----------



## Di3go2000

Hermosas fotos!!


----------



## valisaires

^^Thanks


----------



## seba_bolso

come away with me por virginiaz, en Flickr


Subte de Buenos Aires - 11:03 por Elton Melo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Very pretty


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## valisaires

^^ sweet pics in the subway


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

:cheers:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

​


----------



## seba_bolso

Subte in Buenos Aires por Freddurand, en Flickr


Street scenes in Buenos Aires. por Victor L Antunez, en Flickr


​


----------



## seba_bolso

Some random pics


Argentina, Buenos Aires 3.21.08 021 por mmdurango, en Flickr





Dogs in Buenos Aires. por Victor L Antunez, en Flickr




Zara / Argentina por JohannRela, en Flickr


Kids in the Zoo!! por Alessandro Giraldi, en Flickr​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Brazilian001

Nice, great pictures! :cheers:

Saludos hermanos argentinos!


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Zombie Walk


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

No es street pero bueno, aburre tanto street


----------



## Linguine

great photos...


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Linguine said:


> great photos...


(L)


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

*Train*


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## BringMe

Love B.A!

One of my favorite city on earth! great pics :cheers:


----------



## valisaires




----------



## seba_bolso

*Avenida de Mayo (Mayo Avenue)
*

*The "Avenida de Mayo" avenue connects the Governement House -Pink House- with the Federal Congress building directly.* ​










*Barolo Building*












The biggest building in the background in this pic is the "Hotel Castelar" where the famous Spaniard poet Federico García Lorca lived in 1933 before the Spanish Civil War, he was shot in Spain by Franco troups in 1936.








​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Very pretty


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

:cheers:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Muy buenas! Pero tranqui, no pongan tantas fotos por página, esta medida va bien, se pueden disfrutar.


----------



## apinamies

It is hard to believe that Buenos Aires is not capital of great former empire it's architecture is so grand.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

apinamies said:


> It is hard to believe that Buenos Aires is not capital of great former empire it's architecture is so grand.


In the past it was much better, the historical buildings were well maintained and were 100% of the city

You can see for yourself:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

apinamies said:


> It is hard to believe that Buenos Aires is not capital of great former empire it's architecture is so grand.


I know


----------



## meaburroperomerio

apinamies said:


> It is hard to believe that Buenos Aires is not capital of great former empire it's architecture is so grand.


In fact The city was the capital of one of the richest countries of the world back in the end of XIX Century and beginning of the xx century... so It´s not THAT hard to understand the reason of his architecture.


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## geoff189d

Lautaro.Arce said:


> In the past it was much better, the historical buildings were well maintained and were 100% of the city
> 
> You can see for yourself:



The Barolo looks much better in this photo. Why did they allow that ugly high-rise block to be built almost next door to it


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

:cheers:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Really good (?)


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## seba_bolso

*Argentine Women´s Park (Parque Mujeres Argentinas)*

*The park is dedicated to the most prominent Argentine women in the political, scientific, artistic and social fields. The monuments in the area and the surrounding streets bear the names of many of them.

It was inagurated by the President Cristina Kirchner and the Mayor of Buenos Aires city at that time Jorge Telerman almost 10 years ago. *


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Careteando primero en la calle


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

che alguien comente


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## chris_maiden

Lautaro.Arce said:


> che alguien comente


Flaco lindas las fotos, pero calmate un poco...dale respiro al hilo, baja un cambio che.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Elizabe2th37

Absolutely very nice, amazing photos well done


----------



## valisaires

*Small Football Leagues
*






























​


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## Aloy Concept

Muy cargada esta esta pagina.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Si, que termine esta pagina


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Termina vos con las fotos flaco, calmate.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice shots! :cheers2:


----------



## BringMe

Next? 

-->


----------



## BringMe

I found this video on Youtube *"Hey you! what song are you listening to? - Buenos Aires"* is very interesting we can see here what type of music Argentines listen to


----------



## MarcosU2

*Buenos Aires - de Mayo Ave.*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94898923&postcount=1


----------



## BringMe

Lovely! :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

BringMe said:


> I found this video on Youtube *"Hey you! what song are you listening to? - Buenos Aires"* is very interesting we can see here what type of music Argentines listen to


lol the guy at 2:06 "I'm listening to christian music because I'm christian, so I listen to Christian music" WTF?? :lol:


*Art & People*

*Eva Peron*












*Tango Dancers*






Tango por EduPty, en Flickr























L A _ B O C A _ O 2 por ®oland, en Flickr




"Caminito amigo" por Pedro Galdino, en Flickr








​


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Excelente tira de imágenes, da gusto verlas!


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Brutal


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

​


----------



## Belgrader

Great city. :cheers:


----------



## Aloy Concept

Baires by me.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

No sobrecarguen la pagina


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics aloy :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## Al-Hashimi

Buenos Aires parece muy similar a París.

Buenos Aires looks very much alike Paris.

Was Paris not the foundation for Buenos Aires? I know that the city is known as the "Paris of South America" at least.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Al-Hashimi said:


> Buenos Aires parece muy similar a París.
> 
> Buenos Aires looks very much alike Paris.
> 
> Was Paris not the foundation for Buenos Aires? I know that the city is known as the "Paris of South America" at least.


Me da verguenza ajena que digan eso, Bs As dejo de parecerse a paris hace muchos años, maso menos desde la década de los 50. Yo diria que Bs As es mas parecida a Bucarest la capital de Rumania


----------



## chris_maiden




----------



## BringMe

Buenos Aires looks like Buenos Aires

Simple as that 

Let's stop making those stupid comments about Buenos Aires and Paris or Madrid


Beautiful pics btw! Amo el verano porteño


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Q ese verano caluroso y humedo? horrible


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

ya?


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Un video vale mas que mil imagenes


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

No se me movió ni un pelo viendo esas fotos, seré un insensible ?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Sorry,but i will report you for moderation.


----------



## christos-greece

@LUAY7: This is not the right place to post these photos hno:


Great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires btw, (above those ones hno


----------



## BringMe

O M G


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## geoff189d

LUAY7 said:


> as you like , but i will send the message of these children to all the world


These photographs were probably taken in Syria.


----------



## Nacho_7

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mazzu/7563354558/in/pool-buenosairescentral/


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

Horribles la foto de la guerra


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## seba_bolso

nice


----------



## seba_bolso

:cheers:


----------



## valisaires

next page.....


----------



## valisaires




----------



## valisaires

Palacio Barolo night panorama por PaulDNL, en Flickr




Flying Books (homage to Jorge Luis Borges by Christian Boltanski) por Cedric Favero, en Flickr

DE PUTA MADRE por dirceu1507, en Flickr


142 por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr




























Louise Bourgeois' spider por Cedric Favero, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

nice pictures


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

No sabia que habia esa araña en bs as


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## BringMe

Lautaro.Arce said:


> No sabia que habia esa araña en bs as


Esta en la PROA (temporalmente)


----------



## seba_bolso

*Black & White Buenos Aires​*


















Working class por Elizabeth Padilla, en Flickr















































​


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Muy buena tanda de fotos!


----------



## BringMe

Those pics really capture the essence of Buenos Aires a big city with lots of different types of people 

Love it! :cheers:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Mannesmann

Great city, I can't wait to see it on Google StreetView :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics of a nice city


----------



## Lautaro.Arce

thks


----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce




----------



## Lautaro.Arce

200 mil


----------



## Youareso

yeah


----------



## Youareso




----------



## Youareso




----------



## Youareso




----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## midrise

BA is a true cultural urban oais, a melting pot of all the sences......Let's tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Richboy$

midrise said:


> BA is a true cultural urban oais, a melting pot of all the sences......Let's tango..:dance2::dance2:


mmm,


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## papiriqui

Lautaro.Arce said:


>


from uruguay?


----------



## Richboy$




----------



## Richboy$

papiriqui said:


> from uruguay?


maybe


----------



## Richboy$




----------



## gonzalo_max18

Excelentes fotos!!! muy buenas.


----------



## seba_bolso

Some random pics I took yesterday while walking some blocks to my job 













​


----------



## nadielosabra

:banana:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

La Boca:


----------



## Bauhaus

papiriqui said:


> from uruguay?


Yes, on side of Colonia City.


----------



## seba_bolso

El Genio y el Caminante por Carlos Pascual Piazza, en Flickr






Tango en la calle Florida por Carlos Pascual Piazza, en Flickr


DSCF1548 por Alison|JPN, en Flickr




















EM BUENOS AIRES por dirceu1507, en Flickr













​


----------



## Linguine

really nice images from Buenos Aires...:cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra

Linguine said:


> really nice images from Buenos Aires...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

yhxssssssss


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

*Palermo​*


----------



## nadielosabra

sigamos con las fotos


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

y mas...


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## seba_bolso

*EVITA MUSEUM*







*MORE PICS*

























​


----------



## valisaires

​


----------



## NordikNerd

Why don't you find anything like this in North America ? Buenos Aires is full of beautiful architecture and well dressed classy people. Very few are overweight here.


----------



## nadielosabra

NordikNerd said:


> Why don't you find anything like this in North America ? Buenos Aires is full of beautiful architecture and well dressed classy people. Very few are overweight here.


es verdad somos flacos


----------



## seba_bolso

NordikNerd said:


> Why don't you find anything like this in North America ? Buenos Aires is full of beautiful architecture and well dressed classy people. Very few are overweight here.


I guess it has to do with the amount of fast food places and over processed food there hno:. 

You can find McDonals every two blocks here in BA but you won't find many people eating there more than once or twice a week. 

There's lot of people eating in those places every day there besides the food tend to be highest in calories (or that was my impression). 

On the other hand, we do eat a lot of pizza and pasta for example but they tend to be homemade and therefore healthier.


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## nadielosabra

los arboles navideños q ponen en la ciudad dan verguenza


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Brazilian001

Amazing pictures! More, please!


----------



## valisaires

brazilian001 said:


> Amazing pictures! More, please!




















































































​


----------



## novascorpius

Hermoso Buenos Aires.


----------



## NordikNerd

seba_bolso said:


> On the other hand, we do eat a lot of pizza and pasta for example but they tend to be homemade and therefore healthier.


I have read argentinians eat lots of meat/steaks both at home and in restaurants (parillas), it's cheap because Argentina is a major producer of meat. 

There is a difference of city planning between Argentina and the USA. Both countries of the new world made up by immigrants.

US streets are wider, the architecture is more formed like squares, have less ornaments, more highrises and concrete.

Argentinian architecture has softer forms, sort of baroque style.

I have never seen Buenos Aires but I think it's a exceptionally beautiful city with excellent public transport, lots of museums and sights, and it's cheap to visit a theatre, take a cab and eat out. The only disadvantage is the location.
It's 14 hours of flight away !!!


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## midrise

:eat::cheers:..I'm an American I have been to BA. People are fat in the US because they do not tango.:hahano:..............no not really. It has to do with bad choices with there eating habits, also too much of a bad choice. Not everyone in America is fat, some do make better choices than most people, I do, it is ignorance and lazyness.


----------



## nadielosabra

midrise said:


> :eat::cheers:..I'm an American I have been to BA. People are fat in the US because they do not tango.:hahano:..............no not really. It has to do with bad choices with there eating habits, also too much of a bad choice. Not everyone in America is fat, some do make better choices than most people, I do, it is ignorance and lazyness.



jjajjaja... not all Americans are fat, you should never generalize


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

More...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates from Buenos Aires


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Joseph85

The last pic its awesome!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

NordikNerd said:


> Why don't you find anything like this in North America ? Buenos Aires is full of beautiful architecture and well dressed classy people. Very few are overweight here.





seba_bolso said:


> I guess it has to do with the amount of fast food places and over processed food there hno:.
> 
> You can find McDonals every two blocks here in BA but you won't find many people eating there more than once or twice a week.
> 
> There's lot of people eating in those places every day there besides the food tend to be highest in calories (or that was my impression).
> 
> On the other hand, we do eat a lot of pizza and pasta for example but they tend to be homemade and therefore healthier.


Truth is that there is not a fast food culture in Argentina... people prefer to go to "restaurantes" ... and we do a lot of sports.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

NordikNerd said:


> I have read argentinians eat lots of meat/steaks both at home and in restaurants (parillas), it's cheap because Argentina is a major producer of meat.
> 
> There is a difference of city planning between Argentina and the USA. Both countries of the new world made up by immigrants.
> 
> US streets are wider, the architecture is more formed like squares, have less ornaments, more highrises and concrete.
> 
> Argentinian architecture has softer forms, sort of baroque style.
> 
> I have never seen Buenos Aires but I think it's a exceptionally beautiful city with excellent public transport, lots of museums and sights, *and it's cheap to visit a theatre*, take a cab and eat out. The only disadvantage is the location.
> It's 14 hours of flight away !!!


Yes It is and we love theatre! There is 420 shows of theatre right now in Buenos Aires!

Bookshop "El Ateneo" 
 
photo sharing 

Barolo Building
 image

Borges Cultural Center
 pic hosting 

Art Gallery
 photo storage 

Colon Opera Theatre
 

image sharing  
photo hosting sites 

Pasaje Defensa 
 photo storage 

Alvear 
 photo uploader 

Duhau
 image ru 

Estrugamou 
 picture sharing 

Shooping Galerias Pacifico 
 photo uploader  image hosting sites  images 

De Mayo Av.
 image sharing 

France Embassy
 image hosting sites 

San Martin Palace
 picture sharing 

Pasaje Guemes 
 free photo hosting 

Anchorena´s Residence
 upload pic 


 photo sharing sites 

CAFE TORTONI 
 free photo hosting 

 upload pics


----------



## chris_maiden

^^ Buenos Aires 100%.


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

la ultima foto me gusta mucho


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## seba_bolso

nice pics. BTW, Happy New Year. :cheers:


----------



## Nacho_7

Port


El Centro de Buenos Aires por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

opoooort


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

this is av 9 de julio


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

muy lindo todo


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

:banana:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Vicvin86

nadielosabra said:


>


great shot!!


----------



## nadielosabra

Vicvin86 said:


> great shot!!


ami no me gustaba tanto :lol:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## chris_maiden

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

thxs


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

^^


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## seba_bolso

Reflejos vespertinos por Hugo Pierre, en Flickr



































































º Aprovechando el dia º por Lucval2006, en Flickr




























​


----------



## nadielosabra

muchas fotos para un solo post


----------



## Bauhaus

Sí, cortemos un poco con las fotos hasta cambiar la página


----------



## nadielosabra

si, estoy de acuerdo


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## BringMe

^^ LOL


----------



## seba_bolso

nadielosabra said:


> si, estoy de acuerdo


:lol:


----------



## nadielosabra

seba_bolso said:


> :lol:


de q te reis


----------



## Bauhaus

Subiste otra foto... Pero falta mucho para que cambie de página y están muy tranquilo los comentarios


----------



## nadielosabra

Bauhaus said:


> Subiste otra foto... Pero falta mucho para que cambie de página y están muy tranquilo los comentarios


pero subi una chica, de baja resolución, no es pesada para nada y una sola.


----------



## Bauhaus

No pasa nada  está perfecto.


----------



## nadielosabra

casi


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## valisaires

*Jorge Newbery Airport (one of the two airports of the city)*



















​


----------



## gonzalo_max18

Excelentes las últimas.


----------



## nadielosabra

Q lindo


----------



## nadielosabra

Popurri...


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nacho_7

Skyline by *Maxem*


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## A dos toques

nadielosabra said:


> I like this one. It truly shows the spirit of the oldest part of Downtown Buenos Aires. Muy Buena!!


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

I spent hours in this post, pretty awesome pictures!


----------



## Parisian Girl

BA has some wonderful architecture. :cheers2:


----------



## nadielosabra

lindo


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Bauhaus

An incredible video air in Buenos Aires at night. Highly recommended to watch.

HD 1080P


----------



## nadielosabra

que lindo video


----------



## nadielosabra

20


----------



## nadielosabra

21


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## valisaires

An old but nice pic of Diagonal Norte


----------



## nadielosabra

*Palermo
*​









*La Boca
*​









*Congreso
*​


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

^^ WTF - the last one xD


----------



## nadielosabra

Tincho_Lavie said:


> ^^ WTF - the last one xD


Congreso en los ultimos años se volvió zona de "burlesques", estos son algunos de sus personajes


----------



## valisaires

*Parque Centenario (Centennial Park)*

*Presiding over a rapidly expanding city, the Buenos Aires City Council in 1908 approved the purchase of a 10 hectare (25 acre), for the purpose of a creating a "Westside Park" (the area was near Buenos Aires' western limits at the time). 

The project was entrusted to the City Parks Administrator, the renowned French Argentine urbanist Charles Thays, who completed the project in time for the 1910 centennial of the May Revolution (hence the park's name, Centenario). 

The outermost lots were made available to a number of cultural and scientific institutions, notably the Louis Pasteur Institute (founded in 1927), the Marie Curie Oncological Institute (1931), the Bernardino Rivadavia Natural Sciences Museum, which relocated there from its original building in 1937, and the Argentine Friends of Astronomy Association, who opened their observatory at the park in 1944; the Leloir Institute - one of the nation's leading biotechnology research centers - and the Central Naval Hospital were both opened during the early 1980s in lots facing the park. 
*

































































































































​


----------



## nadielosabra

pretty


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

its bs as


----------



## nadielosabra

^^


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nando_ros

Buenos Aires 008 por Pav B, en Flickr


Buenos Aires 004 por Pav B, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## bulgarian20

wow


----------



## k%

wow, so monumental :shocked:

The same league as Madrid, Paris or NYC kay:

PS.

Poland strong even in BA 



>


DAMN, I fall in love with this girl, that eyes :uh:



meaburroperomerio said:


> FROM THE PAGE "CHICA BONDI" ( Girl on the bus) Random pics from people in the bus in Buenos Aires.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ChicasBondi
> 
> ...
> 
> 18
> 
> photo sharing


----------



## nadielosabra

seee


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## christos-greece

^^
When we post photos here, we should provide the links with them (photos). Please edit them or will be gone!


----------



## nadielosabra

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> When we post photos here, we should provide the links with them (photos). Please edit them or will be gone!


ni me acuerdo de donde saco las fotos


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Tincho_Lavie

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> When we post photos here, we should provide the links with them (photos). Please edit them or will be gone!


nadielosabra se te viene la noche xD


----------



## christos-greece

@nadielosabra: When we post flickr photos we should post the links under each photo, or better using the BBcodes. Please edit them now.


----------



## nadielosabra

christos-greece said:


> @nadielosabra: When we post flickr photos we should post the links under each photo, or better using the BBcodes. Please edit them now.


no es mi culpa si no lo pone automaticamente.


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## christos-greece

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663


No me aparece eso.


----------



## christos-greece

nadielosabra said:


> No me aparece eso.


Choose a photo > go to the icon with the word "Share" > Choose the "Grab the HTML/BBCode" > copy and paste the code > paste it here.
Elige una foto > ir al icono con la palabra "Share" > Elija el "Grab the HTML/BBCode" > copie y pegue el código > pegar aquí.

Examble / ejemplo:

Phoenix canariensis skyline by KarlGercens.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

This is the video instruction that will show you step by step on how to post flickr photos.


----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Tincho_Lavie




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## ryuuzaki

nadielosabra said:


> tambien quedaria genial que a las de AV Alem las limpiaran, creo q esta es la unica limpia pero le quitaron los faroles



El olor da vuelta a cualquiera :lol:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nando_ros

*Concentration of people at the Metropolitan Cathedral waiting for the enthronement of Pope Francisco​*

Los fieles en la Catedral Metropolitana disfrutaron de un show artístico musical por Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, en Flickr


Los fieles disfrutan la noche de vigilia frente a la Catedral Metropolitana por Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, en Flickr


Los fieles disfrutan la noche de vigilia frente a la Catedral Metropolitana por Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, en Flickr


Los fieles disfrutan la noche de vigilia frente a la Catedral Metropolitana por Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, en Flickr​


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Bauhaus

christos-greece said:


> @nadielosabra: When we post flickr photos we should post the links under each photo, or better using the BBcodes. Please edit them now.





christos-greece said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663





Yellow Fever said:


> This is the video instruction that will show you step by step on how to post flickr photos.





nadielosabra said:


> No me aparece eso.



Lo que te están diciendo los moderadores es que cuando postees fotos de Flickr utilizá el compartir enlace que está en la página de Flickr para postearlo acá, así aparece el autor con nombre y apellido de las fotos en la parte inferior. Si no los sacaste de Flickr, colgá el link de la página donde salieron esas fotos y si son tuyas, colocale una firma de agua que las identifiquen como propias.
Hacelo como te lo piden porque te van a borrar lo que subas y hasta posiblemente te banneen.


----------



## nadielosabra

Bauhaus said:


> Lo que te están diciendo los moderadores es que cuando postees fotos de Flickr utilizá el compartir enlace que está en la página de Flickr para postearlo acá, así aparece el autor con nombre y apellido de las fotos en la parte inferior. Si no los sacaste de Flickr, colgá el link de la página donde salieron esas fotos y si son tuyas, colocale una firma de agua que las identifiquen como propias.
> Hacelo como te lo piden porque te van a borrar lo que subas y hasta posiblemente te banneen.


Ya lo se , pero si posteaba esa foto asi me salia chica, y para cambiar el tamañano tenia q hacerlo de la otra manera


----------



## nadielosabra

​


----------



## Yellow Fever

no credit, thread locked, it is simple as that. I don't have the time to delete all the non credited photos. You guys who know how to credit the photos are welcome to open a new thread.


----------



## nadielosabra

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6182/6042209940_d507fb4fbf_b.jpg


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

nesxt


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

:cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## christos-greece

@nadielosabra: *Please credit your photos. No credits: delete*


----------



## Nando_ros

Buenos Aires desde la reserva por Jorge Iriarte - Fotos de arquitectura, en Flickr


City life por Sergio De Michele, en Flickr


Ciudad por Pedro Galdino, en Flickr


Subtenauta por Franco Nardone, en Flickr


The Crowd por Franco Nardone, en Flickr


Puerto Madero por Gilda Tonello, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

christos-greece said:


> @nadielosabra: *Please credit your photos. No credits: delete*


1)the page where I get the pictures do not have references of who got beyond, it is supposed to do?

2)I can not upload photos to flickr for this egocentric stupidity of putting references, what else do you want? ¿i can't upload pictures to pages where the references dont exist like google imagenes or some blog ? and if I take the photo and I have no desire to put as a reference is also wrong?


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

^^ hacele caso o vas a lograr que lo cierren de nuevo...


----------



## nadielosabra

valisaires said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicoss/6793732387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3215/2485743190_98968815ef_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2793/4287471297_307a636529_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/9079003748_9cc0f520a9_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5179/5538424705_40b7de1db1_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2632/4040959838_9ba640d46d_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2793/4287471297_307a636529_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2092/2244337063_c63079eb94_b.jpg
> 
> 
> IMG_1489 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3215/2485743190_98968815ef_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2485/4220374280_ea5520be11_b.jpg
> ​











dfdffg


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yaniyara/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yaniyara/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trekman/


----------



## Bauhaus

Buenos Aires - Autopista panamericana por Lê Dion, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Plaza San Martin - Hotel Sheraton vista do quarto por Lê Dion, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—Plaza del Congreso por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr​


----------



## Nacho_7

Fuente:[/B] http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge_l2010/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoquique


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoquique


----------



## Bauhaus

...


Nsch said:


> @claramuzzio
> ​


----------



## Bauhaus

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1620111-lluvia-y-frio-en-buenos-aires-hasta-cuando​


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philaz


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philaz


----------



## Nando_ros

Plaza Pellegrini por LichuKnzpt, en Flickr


Plaza Pellegrini por LichuKnzpt, en Flickr


Embajada del Vaticano por LichuKnzpt, en Flickr


Palacio Errázuriz por la mañana por LichuKnzpt, en Flickr


Palacio Paz por LichuKnzpt, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/germandestefano


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrara


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jairzlr


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ ¿Dónde está ese parque de la última foto?


----------



## Nacho_7

By *Pioper76*


----------



## Žemėpatis

Such a great city! One day I will return there. :happy:


----------



## Nacho_7

^^
By thw way you can see the centre of the city in LIVE :lol:

http://www.justin.tv/obeliscoenvivo#/w/6893641872


----------



## Bauhaus

Nacho_7 said:


> By *Pioper76*



Amazing image :cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-wright


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-wright/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-wright/


----------



## argnic

*Caminito*
*La Boca* Neighbourhood


Caminito- Bs. As. by Marah on Panoramio​


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eternalmiracle


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donatoroma









http://www.flickr.com/photos/retilaks


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpm90


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.panoramio.com/user/9948


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.panoramio.com/user/9948


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/people/nick_cool2000


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## midrise

BA in every way..kay:kay:..a big two thumbs up.........Let's tango.....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Nacho_7




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.panoramio.com/user/9948


----------



## 东方丹东

Such a great city!


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urgetopunt


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urgetopunt/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/people/aberger/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aberger


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke


----------



## geoff189d

Great set of photos posted on this page!


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## midrise

Any day is a good day in BA......But spring time is even better.......Let's tango......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nacho_7




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/juanedc/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrohpenalva


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## FAAN

One of the zillions of parks in Palermo por jkerssen, no Flickr


Casa Rosada por jkerssen, no Flickr


Procurar a mansidão onde possa alcançar por Fonseca, no Flickr


E o teu caminho é o meu caminho por Fonseca, no Flickr


Caminhos com conteúdo tornam-se curtos por Fonseca, no Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/people/jkerssen/


----------



## FAAN

Balvanera por karinavera, no Flickr


Endless street market in San Telmo por Arnisto, no Flickr


Cúpulas por cocopqz, no Flickr


In its own image por MΛD, no Flickr


4 en 1/3 por MΛD, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires :cheers:


----------



## argnic

Buenos Aires Fishermen Club
Palermo Neighbourhood


Club de pescadores by 'J', on Flickr


----------



## Matiaaas

Buenos Aires se ve tan susceptible. Ese destino de furia es lo que en sus caras persiste...


Buenos Aires por karinavera, en Flickr


Luces de Buenos Aires por karinavera, en Flickr


Los 12 ángulos del círculo por MΛD, en Flickr


La tormenta por MΛD, en Flickr


constitución por Яamóи, en Flickr


Puerto Madero - nubes bajas por andremac83, en Flickr​


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fer_73-ar



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyjay


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## RafaelMeireles2

Argentina <3


----------



## midrise

The beautiful and chaotic urban tango known as Buenos Aires is......mesmerizing....:dizzy:..:shocked:..:yes:


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ midrise, it looks like you really love BA :lol:


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maru_di


----------



## FAAN

Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr









Source


Universidad de Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nando_ros

Puerto Madero | Buenos Aires por Sergio De Michele, en Flickr


Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), en Flickr


Buenos Aires por karinavera, en Flickr


El Cabildo por karinavera, en Flickr


constitución por Яamóи, en Flickr


Floralis Gene'rica por Photomike07 / MDSimages.com, en Flickr


Buenos Aires Movie Look up por Dj_morex, en Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze




----------



## Guajiro1

^^ Nice!


----------



## midrise

Atractivo/a.......Let's tango.......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/inadvisable


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/dunderwo


----------



## Bauhaus

La trinchera por MΛD, en Flickr



Cúpulas de la Diagonal por MΛD, en Flickr



Diagonal Norte por MΛD, en Flickr

​


----------



## Bauhaus

Bocetado - Día de los Datos Abiertos por Buenos Aires Data, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Construction along a pedestrian street por dunderwo, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Street in San Telmo por dunderwo, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Street in San Telmo por dunderwo, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

Edificio Shell Mex - Buenos Aires por artenovaphotos, en Flickr​


----------



## chris_maiden

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeramires[/IMG]


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeramires


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandorey/


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/caiocambalhota/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## BringMe

Like always Buenos Aires keeps impressing me over and over again! keep them coming :master:


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

http://s934.photobucket.com/user/nahuelponcedeleon


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olbr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected][/IMG]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Guajiro1

Very beautiful pics.


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aragao


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires in the past
*​


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeannot56/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nando_ros

Mostaz por celta4, en Flickr


Cúpulas y luces - Domes and lights por celta4, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires at the past 
*​





















































*There is a swastika at the entrance to this building *


----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires at the past 
*​


----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires at the past 
*​


----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires at the past 
*​


----------



## tricolor87

hermosas fotos


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

sssss



quiqueno said:


> *Campanópolis*-Aldea medieval
> *Gonzalez Catán-GBA*
> 
> Creo que alguna vez ya subieron fotos de este peculiar lugar, creo que estas no. Este hilo es muy largo!
> 
> 
> Campanopolis por BA Film, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Campanopolis, Buenos Aires por PnP!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Campanopolis por PnP!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Campanopolis por PnP!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Campanopolis, Buenos Aires por PnP!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Campanopolis por BA Film, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## FAAN

Caminito - La Boca - Buenos Aires por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


Teatro Collon - Buenos Aires por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


Detalhes Arquitetura Argentina por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


Street - Buenos Aires por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


Porto Madero - Buenos Aires por Ewerton Freitas, no Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

gfffffff


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Nando_ros

City a la noche - Downtown at night por celta4, en Flickr


Calle Florida - Florida street por celta4, en Flickr


Noche porteña - Buenos Aires night por celta4, en Flickr


Noche en Puerto Madero - Night at Puerto Madero por celta4, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## buenosaireseze




----------



## Nando_ros

Congress building - Buenos Aires por Phil Marion, en Flickr


Congregación del Santísimo Sacramento, Buenos Aires por Phil Marion, en Flickr


Cafe life - Buenos Aires por Phil Marion, en Flickr


Another Recoleta mansion - Buenos Aires por Phil Marion, en Flickr


San Telmo Fair por Phil Marion, en Flickr


Palacio de Aguas Corrientes, Buenos Aires por Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Luces, ciudad y atardecer - Lights, city and sunset por celta4, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus

Martínez, Buenos Aires por Olivari Emiliano Angel, en Flickr



Buenos Aires, Winter Evening por claudiov958, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus

Buenos Aires por Jeff Peclat, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

nadielosabra said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



These are my photos.


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Skyven

Beautiful city


----------



## Bauhaus

*@Axexcite* Por favor, colocá a los autores de las imágenes, de lo contrario los moderadores te van a bannear o peor, cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Bauhaus

*AVENIDA DE MAYO 1925*









link:http://www.arcondebuenosaires.com.ar/calle_avenida-mayo-parte3.htm

*AVENIDA DE MAYO TODAY*​


gerba said:


>


----------



## Bauhaus

*AVENIDA DE MAYO*​


gerba said:


>


----------



## Bauhaus

...


gerba said:


>


----------



## Bauhaus

...


gerba said:


>


----------



## 0scart

So vibrant a city!! I wish people wouldn't post too many pics and also wouldn't post so many pics of Downtown and Puerto Madero. There are other beutiful sites in the city.


----------



## midrise

^^I must agree.......I too have asked too see/show other parts of this huge city filled with many sites worthy of peoples time and exposure.........please.......and thank you.:hmm::?:hmm::?:hmm:


----------



## Bauhaus

Friends, of course there are many beautiful places across the width of the city of Buenos Aires, just have to take time off, travel to this beautiful city and enjoy its many other places we have to show. 
We welcome you with open arms.


----------



## midrise

^^Lame...I know I can.....if it was as easy as you put it we would not be looking at sites like this.:bash:......Entice us too want too visit, and take the time and expense, with some alluring pix of unique and unknown places. I have already been to BA I know it is worthy of another trip but show me and others different areas other than the usual tourist destinations and postings we have seen over and over again..hno:..........for now let's Tango or were we..:lol::lol:.......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Guajiro1

*The "Soviet" part of the city :tongue3: In the City's South-West.*










*The main train terminals:

Retiro - Mitre Line*

Estación Retiro - Ferrocarril General Mitre. by Flodigrip's world, on Flickr

*Retiro - Belgrano Line*

Estación Retiro - Ferrocarril General Belgrano. by Flodigrip's world, on Flickr

*Retiro - San Martin Line*










*Once de Septiembre*










*Constitucion*


----------



## Guajiro1

*Plaza Italia Station, Buenos Aires Subte (Metro) Line D*









http://wwwcronicaferroviaria.blogspot.com.ar/2014/04/arte-en-la-estacion-plaza-italia-en-la.html


----------



## Axexcite

no me gustan estas estaciones "modernas"


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

^^


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## El_Fer

Baires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_Fer

Totu said:


> BUENOS AIRES
> *Microcentro*
> 
> 
> Teatro Colón by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Microcentro 4 by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Microcentro 2 by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Centro Cultural Nestor Kirchner by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Florida by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664188&page=1820


----------



## El_Fer

leonardo americo said:


>


Jaguar SSC Argentina


----------



## Bonaerense24

midrise said:


> :uh:mg::uh:..The remarkable European like transplant looks better then ever thanks too you!!....:shocked:kay::uh:.....You have made a great update by posting your composite, thanx.......Let' tango.....:dance2::dance2:


It is really looking better everyday , there has been a lot of changes latetly specially in Downtown area.


----------



## Bauhaus

*INSIDE BUENOS AIRES NEW CITY HALL*


----------



## Bauhaus

*FLOWER BY KENZO IN BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## lunacity

*Buenos Aires*


9 de Julio by Mucoide, no Flickr


Buenos Aires by Mucoide, no Flickr


Puerto Madero by Mucoide, no Flickr


Prepare forLanding ... Buenos Aires by MaryLemm, no Flickr


Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by Santiago Martorano, no Flickrr


Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by Santiago Martorano, no Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

Ministério da Agricultura - Buenos Aires - Argentina by Renato Januario, en Flickr


Casa Rosada - Buenos Aires - Argentina by Renato Januario, en Flickr


Caminito - Buenos Aires - Argentina by Renato Januario, en Flickr


Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires by Renato Januario, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Buenos Aires by Rodrigo Paredes, en Flickr


Plaza de Mayo by Nicolas Mazzini, en Flickr


Stargate [Explored 2015-08-04] by MΛD, en Flickr


Puerto Madero by Nicolas Mazzini, en Flickr


Puerto Madero by Nicolas Mazzini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Diagonal Norte by karinavera, en Flickr


El Cabildo by karinavera, en Flickr


La Catedral by karinavera, en Flickr


La City porteña by karinavera, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Buenas noches, Buenos Aires by karinavera, en Flickr


Por Plaza Dorrego by karinavera, en Flickr


Noches del sur - Southern nights by celta4, en Flickr


El Dock y el edificio Libertador, Buenos Aires by karinavera, en Flickr


Costa porteña - Porteña coast by celta4, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Commuting, Buenos Aires by [email protected], en Flickr


Evening falls,Buenos Aires by [email protected], en Flickr


Bar Sur, Buenos Aires by [email protected], en Flickr


Best bookstore in town, Buenos Aires by [email protected], en Flickr


Instituto Libre de Segunda Enseñanza by [email protected], en Flickr


Teatro Colón by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

9 de Julio y Santa Fe - Intersection, Buenos Aires by Tobias Mayr, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus

Avenida Santa Fe, Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Santa Fé, Buenos Aires by Andreas Pleines, en Flickr


Pasaje Enrique Santos Discepolo by santiago Gonzalez, en Flickr
​


----------



## gonzalo_max18

San Telmo by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Rincones Porteños by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


HardRock Buenos Aires by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Buenos Aires High Contrast by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## toshijmx

Sooooo vibrant!!


----------



## midrise

^^..It' ALIVE.....with the passion of life....All the senses are in top form..:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Nando_ros

Entre Avenidas by karinavera, en Flickr


El puerto by karinavera, en Flickr


Noches de lluvia by karinavera, en Flickr


Del Pilar by celta4, en Flickr


Velero al atardecer - Sailboat at sunset by celta4, en Flickr


----------



## Axexcite

Tucumán y 9 de Julio by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Madero entre calles Tucumán y Viamonte by EricSSC, en Flickr


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## midrise

mg:..Nice addition/update, you compiled a great retrospect of note worthy buildings.....let's tango.....:dance2::dance2:....:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## chris_maiden

Muy buenas!


----------



## Axexcite

Sem título by HORACIO JOSE PATRONE


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Bauhaus

Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero highrise


Arranca a full la semana! by Daniel Montoya, en Flickr


Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero highrise by roland luistro, en Flickr

Buenos Aires - Catalinas Norte


Room with a view by Wandering Cloud, en Flickr
​


----------



## el palmesano

sometimes so underrated... 

but anyway steel being one of the most beautiful of the world


----------



## seba_bolso

axexcity publicas demasiadas fotos al mismo tiempo


----------



## Axexcite

seba_bolso said:


> axexcity publicas demasiadas fotos al mismo tiempo


Subo fotos una vez al mes no rompas las bolas


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

y no son del tema del hilo


----------



## midrise

:applause::applause::tyty::applause::applause:


----------



## El_Fer

Magic City!!


----------



## Bauhaus




----------



## seba_bolso

http://www.viajerosargentinos.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/ciudadespinamar.jpg


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

Meowingtons said:


> *Mix de CABA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Fuente
> Fuente
> Fuente


^^^^


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires, but dont forget also with photos *to post their credits, sources too.*


----------



## seba_bolso

Fuente: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bernai-velarde/
__________________


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## seba_bolso

Two videos from several landmarks of Buenos Aires and people from the city dancing Happy of Pharrell Williams :cheers:


----------



## midrise

Great updates......of this world class beauty..kay:


----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## seba_bolso

levanlam said:


> axexcity publicas demasiadas fotos al mismo tiempo...


estoy de acuerdo :cheers: buenas pero satura un poco


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

lovely my neighborhood Caballito adobe


----------



## seba_bolso

a few of the religious buildings I fancy around BA


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post the credits, sources with these photos


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## PeruGian12

Beautiful city, amazing Buenos Aires, good pics


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

Fuente


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## christos-greece

@Axexcite:
*Where are the credits/sources from all these photos above? Please edit them otherwise this thread will be locked.*


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

m:banana:


----------



## Axexcite

:cheers:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/69rojo/5100417310/sizes/l


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

leonardo americo said:


> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> Wet streets, Buenos Aires by Reinier Snijders, en Flickr
> 
> Buenos Aires architecture by Reinier Snijders, en Flickr
> 
> San Telmo night life by Reinier Snijders, en Flickr


:banana:


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## christos-greece

Also great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires, but dont forget the sources/credits.


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

Mayo65 said:


> Ya incorporada en el paisaje urbano:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/MSGSSS/


^^


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

EzeBA said:


> Ya aparece en la foto de familia


^^


----------



## christos-greece

@Axexcite: *Where are the credits/sources from all these photos? Add them now please otherwise this thread will be locked.*


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## LuMolinaBA




----------



## LuMolinaBA

Torres de barracas


----------



## midrise

Good update.....always great too see this beauty..kay:kay::cheers1:kay:


----------



## seba_bolso

*
"Buenos Aires is easily one of the most stylish cities in the world with its eclectic collection of neighborhoods, each with its own unique charm." - Ben Elliot

By Roberto Werner, Ana Martin, Marcos Ashton, Betty Lucero and Victoria Lampugnani in Pinterest.es 
*
























































https://www.pinterest.es​


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos but dont forget to post also the credits/sources


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Some pictures i have taken with my phone during this weekend walking around at Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

Mayo65 said:


> Pack:


^^


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

*Tigre: where Buenos Aires meets the world's fifth delta *



































[/url]








































































​


----------



## seba_bolso

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos *but dont forget to post also the credits/sources pf every photo; fail of this
will may bring the closure (locked) of this thread.*


----------



## nikoooo

*Buenos Aires*

Buenos Aires Skyline from Aeroparque by Nico granata, en Flickr

Puerto Madero by Nico granata, en Flickr

DSC_0033 by Nico granata, en Flickr


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

By SCC user Totu​


----------



## Axexcite

ff


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## midrise

Great update...nice too see something different, homes/neighborhoods out side of the center city..kay:kay:


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## 0scart

Missing Buenos Aires so much. There are places I don't recognize. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## seba_bolso

Nice pics.


----------



## seba_bolso

Axexcite said:


>


Bricks+port+ & the river plate fresh smell, I love my city so much :cheers:


----------



## midrise

^^..I can see why....it is alluring.....vibrant and full of a passion called TANGO....it's citizens are well educated and friendly....And the street scene is unparalleled....Let' tango....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lunatic_ph0t0gr4ph3r_uy


----------



## javi itzhak

Axexcite said:


>


Buenos Aires looks very european!


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## jonathanNCJ

city planning is lit


----------



## philipdj

yahh the city looks well planned. never think that buenos aires could be hit by economic crisis. looks mature economic


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

Mayo65 said:


> Sumo una:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/ricardolabougle/?hl=es-la


^^


----------



## Axexcite

*Buenos Aires in the past 1900 - 1935*​


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

uik


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

Axexcite said:


>


^^


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

,


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## philipdj

doesnt look like economic crisis..


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite

^^



Bonaerense24 said:


> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> From the old to the new by Bruce Marsland, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Down Town Matias by Gustavo Carbonaro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20161201_192541_HDR by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Walk alone. by Mark Van Marx, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Los trenes paran aqui by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## midrise

A delicious mix of beauty and culture with true passion called Tango....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Axexcite




----------



## Tipodepoderr

l'e papót said:


> Vista de Palermo en CABA desde piso 11 el otro día


^^


----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## Tipodepoderr




----------



## midrise

mg:..Tangolicious....indeed..:dance2::dance2:...:applause::applause:


----------



## brianmoon85

Love Buenos Aires. It's like being in Europe without having to learn any other language if you already know Spanish lol


----------



## Rodri.Merca

^^


----------



## Rodri.Merca

:bash:


----------



## Rodri.Merca

:nuts:


----------



## Rodri.Merca

Mayo65 said:


> Una más, con sus compañeritas:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/drones.arg/?hl=es-la


^^


----------



## Rodri.Merca




----------



## Rodri.Merca




----------



## Rodri.Merca

Brazilian001 said:


> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, no Flickr


^^


----------



## Rodri.Merca




----------



## Rodri.Merca




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Chivilcoy

Source
















Source











Source
Source




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwaN4B-h-zL/










Source









Source










Source




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBucP0vuALXM/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByQ5HSBlQZo/
​


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Yo.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Yo.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## elliot

Damn ... Paris south is no longer a compliment. What an extraordinary city.

6 years ago I took a year off for travel and my number one destination was Buenos Aires. 

Stopped for a short visit to see a friend in San Diego, met a local Amazon woman and... 7 months later she had chewed through my travel budget.

Never got to see BA but number one on my bucket list.


----------



## Yo.

elliot said:


> Damn ... Paris south is no longer a compliment. What an extraordinary city.
> 
> 6 years ago I took a year off for travel and my number one destination was Buenos Aires.
> 
> Stopped for a short visit to see a friend in San Diego, met a local Amazon woman and... 7 months later she had chewed through my travel budget.
> 
> Never got to see BA but number one on my bucket list.


Buenos Aires is a dump. For photos everything looks nicer. That's a city of white European people, but it's really a bit boring. Buenos Aires stopped resembling Paris 50 years ago with the emergence of modern buildings because it was not defined an area of historical preservation. But it is true that Buenos Aires was one of the most beautiful and active cities of the world until 1945/50


----------



## midrise

^^..If you think it is so bad then why did you give it time??....It is a city of resilience, passion, art, and people.....people make the city come alive....It was more of a mix of Europe than just one city, Paris....Italians and Spanish are the majority of immigrants and influence of what it was, and is...Don't speak so foolishly of what was lost, we all regret something lost that was dear too us.....Your distasteful comet is really uncalled for and offensive.


----------



## Yo.

hh


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.

ff


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.

DarkLite said:


> A la espera de mejores tiempos, la ciudad encara renovaciones para adelantarse a los requerimientos que el crecimiento futuro necesitará
> 
> 
> Punto Obelisco by espectador_srl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Teatro San Martin by espectador_srl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Avenida de Mayo y Suipacha by espectador_srl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza Roma by espectador_srl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Corrientes y Parana by espectador_srl, en Flickr​


^^


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.




----------



## elliot

I'm a bit slow in the head but after that post of BA, I'm wondering if your "BA is a dump" was intended as irony or some confusing love/hate (only your medical professionals know) for the city.

Thx for the pics ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

*When posting photos, we must provide the source/links of them; otherwise if you continue to post photos without links, this thread will be locked.*


----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByhuIXCFzxc/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByPsGckF7v2/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBl-YHfFgSre/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByAO0RhFzW_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBeaRywuBj2P/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnTTnTGgE_z/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxj6_UkAyw9/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBp4GZYYn0c3/
​


----------



## Yo.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Yo.




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Chivilcoy

By matiasruizdiaz01









By matiasruizdiaz01










By kakisgram











By unporteno









By unporteno


​


----------



## Chivilcoy

By unporteno









By unporteno 










By unporteno 















By unporteno










By unporteno










By kakisgram​


----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Chivilcoy

*The British Tower*









By baciudadverde












By baciudadverde













By tejidourabano​


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Italy Square and Garibaldi monument*









By baciudadverde













By daiatakestheworld











By melib.photography













By palermeando









By leticiabochetti









By nicolaluccaok
​


----------



## Guajiro1

Yo.X.X.X said:


>


This is in La Plata, not Buenos Aires.


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Historical reenactment of the Reconquest of Buenos Aires*









Palermeando












regimiento1patricios










regimiento1patricios









regimiento1patricios









regimiento1patricios









regimiento1patricios









regimiento1patricios









regimiento1patricios


​


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Historical reenactment of the Reconquest of Buenos Aires*










arleneangard










arleneangard









arleneangard









arleneangard









arleneangard









arleneangard









arleneangard​


----------



## Rekarte

*https://www.flickr.com/people/laponteg/*​


----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Chivilcoy

No te costaba nada quotearme en los post donde yo subi esas fotos con sus respectivos autores. No indicar el autor y origen de las fotos es una violacion a las reglas del foro, ya van 3 cuentas que te banearon por eso.


----------



## Chivilcoy

Jonathan Gutierrez











Jonathan Gutierrez










Jonathan Gutierrez










Jonathan Gutierrez









Jonathan Gutierrez









Jonathan Gutierrez











Jonathan Gutierrez











Reynaldo Fuenmayor










Reynaldo Fuenmayor











Reynaldo Fuenmayor


----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Yo.X.X.X




----------



## Chivilcoy

*Maxi Buono*









*Vale Rampinini*









*life_pics82*










*Vale Rampinini*


----------



## Chivilcoy

*life_pics82*










*life_pics82*












*life_pics82*










*life_pics82*










*life_pics82*













*life_pics82*


----------



## Chivilcoy

Valeria Rampanini









Valeria Rampanini










Valeria Rampanini











Valeria Rampanini










Valeria Rampanini









Valeria Rampanini


----------



## Chivilcoy

Jonathan Gutierrez









Jonathan Gutierrez









Valeria Rampinini


----------



## Chivilcoy

Valeria Rampinini











Jonathan Gutierrez











Valeria Rampinini











Juan Fernando Andrada









Juan Fernando Andrada










Valeria Rampinini


----------



## Chivilcoy

By Fede Sevilla


----------



## Chivilcoy

By Fede Sevilla









By Tomas Diaz










By Retina en Foco









By Retina en Foco










By Matias Campo









By Matias Campo


----------



## prinzdan92

Buenos Aires is such a cultural pot  So many different architectural styles in just one city. One can see reminiscences from Madrid, Paris, Hamburg.. Without missing a colonial cozy touch. Just Beautiful.


----------



## Chivilcoy

2xbuenosiares









jazgonzaalma










claujimenez28














marianavillanueva1977










marianavillanueva1977











marianavillanueva1977


----------



## Chivilcoy

nadiaaguilu_fotografia












nadiaaguilu_fotografia











nadiaaguilu_fotografia










marianavillanueva1977










marianavillanueva1977


----------



## Chivilcoy

Clarin


----------



## Chivilcoy

Kakisgram










buenosairesarquitectura











buenosairesarquitectura










buenosairesarquitectura














buenosairesarquitectura













buenosairesarquitectura


----------



## Chivilcoy

Maxi Buono


La monumental araña del primer coliseo nacional pesa 1.300 kilos, está vestida por 552 focos y decorada por 12 tulipas. En una suerte de ritual, atravesó un proceso de limpieza y mantenimiento durante más de cuatro horas. Las imágenes de una estructura imponente que pocas veces queda al alcance de la mano



> The monumental spider of the Colon theater weighs 1,300 kilos, is dressed by 552 spotlights and decorated by 12 tulips. In a kind of ritual, it went through a cleaning and maintenance process for more than four hours.












 
Infobae











Infobae













Infobae










Infobae


----------



## Chivilcoy

matiasruizdiaz01









holding.world












Maxi Buono












Maxi Buono


----------



## Chivilcoy

marianavillanueva1977












marianavillanueva1977











Tincho Hernández Křeháček










Tincho Hernández Křeháček









Tincho Hernández Křeháček









Tincho Hernández Křeháček









Tincho Hernández Křeháček










Tincho Hernández Křeháček


----------



## Chivilcoy

reflejos_de_mis_dias











reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias


----------



## Chivilcoy

reflejos_de_mis_dias









reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias









reflejos_de_mis_dias









reflejos_de_mis_dias











reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias


----------



## Chivilcoy

reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias









reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias









reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias










reflejos_de_mis_dias


----------



## Chivilcoy

delcampolab











delcampolab










delcampolab









marcoguoliphoto



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB1AWBPslgSE/


----------



## Chivilcoy

Gaston Roel










Gaston Roel










Gaston Roel










Gaston Roel










Gaston Roel










Gaston Roel


----------



## Chivilcoy

Ed Matos









Ed Matos










Ed Matos


----------



## Chivilcoy

Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra









Nicolas Ferreyra









Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra


----------



## Chivilcoy

Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra











Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra










Nicolas Ferreyra


----------



## Chivilcoy

Instagram: S. Dario












Instagram: S. Dario











Instagram: S. Dario










Instagram: S. Dario















Instagram: S. Dario










Instagram: S. Dario













Instagram: S. Dario


----------



## Chivilcoy

willypooh99
 










Lucía










Lucía










Lucía









Lucía











Lucía










Lucía


----------



## midrise

Enough Paris why not BA Burger??...grass fed and healthier and no Gruyere....how about a Tango Burger....passion on a roll..:eat::cheers1:....speaking of tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Chivilcoy

Haha, hipster snobbism I guess :dunno: :lol:


----------



## Chivilcoy

Also, Palermo has many of these _"themed bars"_ popping up like mushrooms


----------



## Chivilcoy

Instagram: tom.boiv


----------



## Chivilcoy

midrise said:


> Enough Paris why not BA Burger??...grass fed and healthier and no Gruyere....how about a Tango Burger....passion on a roll..:eat::cheers1:....speaking of tango..:dance2::dance2:


This is a good example, Palermo has many places like this. Not traditional at all.

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB20dpXnjQGB/


----------



## Chivilcoy

Maxi Buono










Bar Sotelo












Juan Camilo Acuña Barragan










Juan Camilo Acuña Barragan












tom.boiv










Instagram: _Tim Roelofs_


----------



## Chivilcoy

Alan Rothenbach










Patricia Lorena










Daroo Ulises









Alan Rothenbach









Diego Kablan









Jorge Baez


----------



## Chivilcoy

moonguides









Ceci Luna














Alan Rothenbach












Alan Rothenbach










Alan Rothenbach


----------



## Chivilcoy

Franco Nardi Fissore










Franco Nardi Fissore









Franco Nardi Fissore









Eploradorr









Juan Medina










latusdrone


----------



## Chivilcoy

Holding World











delcampolab










Francisco Palacios









Ale Petra









conociendo.ba









Franco Nardi Fissore









Ricardo De Benedetto









Ciudad Verde


----------



## Chivilcoy

eebcj.12











matiascampo.ph


----------



## Chivilcoy

conociendo.ba










caminantebsas


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

Buenos Aires by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr


DSC_1919 by Luis Santos, en Flickr


Bolsa de comercio de Buenos Aires by Wal wsg, en Flickr


Paseo Colón by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


2019-05 Buenos Aires-83.jpg by Michael Braun Photohraphy, en Flickr[/QUOTE]









}} }}

}}} }^^


----------



## UrbanShow24

zorko said:


> De hoy


^^^^^^


----------



## UrbanShow24

*Some Early Modern architecture of BSas
*










}








}








}








} 








}








}








}








}








}








} 








} 








}








}








}








}


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

ç


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

*From Buenos Aires part2*
}







}
} 








} 



































}


----------



## UrbanShow24

´


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## Chivilcoy

M Λ X I · B E L L U C C I










Rodolfo Seide











 ✨


----------



## Chivilcoy

Rodolfo Seide









Buenos Aires arquitectura


----------



## Chivilcoy

caminantebsas










Ismail Alacaoglu


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

Bonaerense24 said:


> *Buenos Aires
> *
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires Arrival 02 by Zsuzsa Sztaray, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Bs.As. by rgroba, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Bs.As.1 by rgroba, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires by Douglas Drumond, en Flickr



^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Chivilcoy

lanacion.com.ar










lanacion.com.ar










lanacion.com.ar










lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Chivilcoy

*andregrevex*











*andregrevex*













*andregrevex*












*andregrevex*


----------



## Chivilcoy

*andregrevex*











*andregrevex*











*andregrevex*


----------



## Chivilcoy

*andregrevex*











*andregrevex*









*andregrevex*


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

*Buenos Aires in the past*


----------



## UrbanShow24

}}


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

^^^^


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## midrise

Delicious....I can not get my fill of this feast....vibrant and diverse, old and new..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:...great updates


----------



## UrbanShow24

}


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

dsasda


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

.
.


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jikatu


----------



## raul lopes

Buenos Aires view by Karina, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Argentina Buenos Aires View from ferry to Colonia Uruguay by Albert A T, auf Flickr

Lights and movement by Mariano Colombotto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Colón by jrodphoto305, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Retiro Station Buenos Aires/Argentina 3 by motohakone, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Green reflections by Wal wsg, auf Flickr


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

}


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

^^


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

^^


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24

^^^^^^


----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## UrbanShow24




----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9XkoGyjuB3/
​


----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9NEzWkntUL/
​


----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9Pv228hejo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9NVzMOlgvP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9HVGBQF_7S/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9PIcoQB2xI/
​


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## Chivilcoy

frnardi











andreagrevex











cosmic.call









cosmic.call


----------



## Chivilcoy

andreagrevex









matiasruizdiaz01









map_of_buenosaires


----------



## Chivilcoy

https://twitter.com/DelMolinoOk/status/1235987570301026304


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa

RuudMaurer said:


> Baires
> 
> Calle Rodríguez Peña y alrededores
> 
> 
> Rodríguez Peña y Guido by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rodríguez Peña y Las Heras by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rodríguez Peña y Arenales by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rodríguez Peña y Quintana by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paraná y Arenales by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Quintana y Rodríguez Peña by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr


^^


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa

RuudMaurer said:


> Baires
> 
> Avenida del Libertador y alrededores
> 
> 
> Libertador y Billinghurst by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Libertador y Ruggieri by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Libertador y Kennedy by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Libertador y Godoy Cruz by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Libertador y Newbery by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Libertador y Maure by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Vértiz y Hernández by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vértiz y Juramento by Ruud Maurer, en Flickr


^^


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## Chivilcoy

@jose.diaz.diez/










@jose.diaz.diez










@jose.diaz.diez


----------



## Chivilcoy

@unporteno


----------



## Chivilcoy

@jose.diaz.diez


----------



## Chivilcoy

@vivir.buenosaires


----------



## Chivilcoy

@monumentos_ar









@buenosairesarquitectura


----------



## KingCold

ç








ç

















ç








ç







ççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççç


----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Rekarte

Flickr viaggiatore da 2 soldi​


----------



## Rekarte

Flickr viaggiatore da 2 soldi​


----------



## Rekarte

Flickr viaggiatore da 2 soldi​


----------



## Rekarte

Flickr viaggiatore da 2 soldi​


----------



## Rekarte

Flickr viaggiatore da 2 soldi​


----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Ry4cSl_SN/



__
http://instagr.am/p/B_SgeaoFa_E/


----------



## Chivilcoy

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9EeBCoFPgh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7TcUtqlsxt/


----------



## Chivilcoy

alicepatrimonio.blogspot.com


----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## KingCold




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## ahmadali01

nice pics collection


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## christos-greece

*Please, when posting photos you should post also the credits, sources of those photos; otherwise photos or posts will be deleted.*


----------



## GaborVona

christos-greece said:


> *Please, when posting photos you should post also the credits, sources of those photos; otherwise photos or posts will be deleted.*


 okey


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## Joao Arias

Eternamente hermosa 
Buenos Aires🤗


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## seba_bolso

GAY PRIDE IN THE WIDEST AVENUE IN THE WORLD, 9 DE JULIO



















SUMMER IN BUENOS AIRES




























PALERMO WOODS










SAN TELMO MARKET


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## seba_bolso




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## christos-greece

@GaborVona: *When posting photos we must provide the source/link of every photo. Please edit them by adding the sources otherwise this thread will be locked.*


----------



## seba_bolso

Credits: RECORRE-BA, Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Recorridos arquitectónicos – Detalles de arquitectura en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ56-D3tdnc/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRBl1dPlR0j/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPdLdmUF9CN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQYajpntZXr/


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona

*BS AS 1800*​


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## Mansa Musa

What a stunning city, have to say one of the most beautiful on the planet.


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## NaaSter

Puerto de Buenos Aires.









Source


----------



## NaaSter

Portfolio Maxi Buono ( Exteriores )


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## NaaSter

Source


----------



## NaaSter

Source


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## NaaSter

GaborVona said:


>


Amazing picture!.


----------



## NaaSter

Source


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## NaaSter

Source


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## christos-greece

@GaborVona: When posting photos, we must also provide the source/credits of them. Photos without credits will be deleted; i see many photos, but none credits


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## 3Mierca

GaborVona said:


>


The last picture is like París.


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona

😁


----------



## GaborVona

😁


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## 3Mierca

pues en algunas fotos se me hace parecida a Madrid


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## christos-greece

@GaborVona
*Where are the credits/sources from all these photos you posted?
Also videos only in this forum:*








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## philipdj

the traces of the city's glory are still clearly visible


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona

Historias de Cronopios


Explore Historias de Cronopios’s 1,690 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona

https://ciudadesiberoamericanas.org/wp-content/uploa










ds/2021/03/ba-avenida.jpg


----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------



## GaborVona




----------

